# Three 2-Man Disstons!!!



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

Have I stumbled onto a deal here or not? I don't know yet myself. A friend of a friend called me on my cell yesterday and asked if I would be interested in three old Disston chainsaws. What kind of question is that If only he knew! He had no idea what model they were or anything about them. He emailed me some pics of them today. They look to all three be DA-211s. However, one of them says Kiekhaefer instead of Disston. Same saw? I don't know. That brand isn't mentioned on Acres site. All three look to be complete with the exception of a missing spark plug cover.

These saws belonged to the guys Dad, who is deceased. They are not sentimental heirlooms since they were just "old saws" that his Dad picked up to take to antique shows. He needed something to enter into the show to get free camping, and this was his ticket. I talked to my friend that knows this guy, and kindly gave him my phone number, and he thinks the guy just wants them out of the way and in a good home. I can do that for him!!!

These saws are located along the route I'll be taking to my inlaws tomorrow afternoon. I hope to be able to make plans to at least look at them, and hopefully "steal" them and take them with me. Wish me luck....or curse me


----------



## m44 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats an awesome deal, hope you get them.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 3, 2009)

Do I see a future port job?!!?!?!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

tri955 said:


> do i see a future port job?!!?!?!
> 
> 
> Mike



lol.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 3, 2009)

Those are some nice saws. The DA-211 is abouts the smoothest two-man saw that I have ever ran. I wish you luck.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

He's supposed to get back with me with a price. I honestly have no idea what they might be worth, especially with their internal condition unknown. *Any ideas what they're worth?* There are no completed auctions at all on eBay.


----------



## belgian (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, great find ! :agree2:

Wish I could find one of those over here...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

I hope I didn't make a mistake telling him about Mike Acres. He's trying to contact Mike to see what they might be worth. It's only fair though since neither one of use have any idea what they're worth. He did say he's not looking to make a killing off of them.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I hope I didn't make a mistake telling him about Mike Acres. He's trying to contact Mike to see what they might be worth. It's only fair though since neither one of use have any idea what they're worth. He did say he's not looking to make a killing off of them.



What's wrong, don't you want to get a good steal???? 


Mike


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Good luck Brad!!*

Looks like some nice saws for a collection..I never seen a Disston saw up close in person,,just heard of them...Dont see anything around this part of the country like that ...


----------



## olyeller (Sep 3, 2009)

*A sure sign*

Hmmmm... a scheme to get free camping. Sounds like classic crackhead behavior. LOL!

Seriously, looks like a great find. Hope you can score on at least one of them just so you can give us your usual Dr. Snelling dissection complete with photos. You could take us all to school on these historic old saws.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 3, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Seriously, looks like a great find. Hope you can score on at least one of them just so you can give us your usual Dr. Snelling dissection complete with photos. You could take us all to school on these historic old saws.



:agree2:
A complete restoration on one of these dinosaurs would be really cool!!! I would pick the oddball one....


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, now I'm mad at myself. Looks like I've stabbed myself in the back. Mike Acres told him they're worth $500-$1000 EACH depending on condition, and probably on the higher end if they're running. I told him I couldn't give $500 a piece for them. He asked me what I would give. I honestly have no idea what they're worth since I have nothing to go by. Anyone here ever seen what one sold for? All I know is that I've only given $150 a piece for both of my Malls. Yeah, I'm bumming. I guess that's what I get for being honest, lol


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Well, now I'm mad at myself. Looks like I've stabbed myself in the back. Mike Acres told him they're worth $500-$1000 EACH depending on condition, and probably on the higher end if they're running. I told him I couldn't give $500 a piece for them. He asked me what I would give. I honestly have no idea what they're worth since I have nothing to go by. Anyone here ever seen what one sold for? All I know is that I've only given $150 a piece for both of my Malls. Yeah, I'm bumming. I guess that's what I get for being honest, lol



WOW!!! That really sucks!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> WOW!!! That really sucks!



I had no idea he'd try to contact him. I just told him about ths site hoping to find out what they were. Oh well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I had no idea he'd try to contact him. I just told him about ths site hoping to find out what they were. Oh well.



I didn't see the cost post before I sent the PM.


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 3, 2009)

Good thing then that you did not mention ebay for pricing. opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> Good thing then that you did not mention ebay for pricing. opcorn:



What would you think they might be worth?


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Dont feel bad Brad...*



blsnelling said:


> I had no idea he'd try to contact him. I just told him about ths site hoping to find out what they were. Oh well.



I was wantin a Mcc 797 on flea bay and thinkin it wouldnt go for much...I placed a decent bid but to my suprise it went for over 500.00....I was in shock,,and dissapointed....


----------



## Bill G (Sep 3, 2009)

The Ones that have Disston on the rear are the DA211 models. They were the most popular. The one that has Kiekhaefer on the rear is a model KA211. It was the last model made. I believe there is no difference between them other than the rear cover. I belive but I am not sure that when they went to the KA211 model it was because Kiekaefer took over the entire production.

Bill


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

Bill G said:


> The Ones that have Disston on the rear are the DA211 models. They were the most popular. The one that has Kiekhaefer on the rear is a model KA211. It was the last model made. I believe there is no difference between them other than the rear cover. I belive but I am not sure that when they went to the KA211 model it was because Kiekaefer took over the entire production.
> 
> Bill



Any idea what they might be worth Bill? What should I offer this guy, if anything?


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Well, now I'm mad at myself. Looks like I've stabbed myself in the back. Mike Acres told him they're worth $500-$1000 EACH depending on condition, and probably on the higher end if they're running. I told him I couldn't give $500 a piece for them. He asked me what I would give. I honestly have no idea what they're worth since I have nothing to go by. Anyone here ever seen what one sold for? All I know is that I've only given $150 a piece for both of my Malls. Yeah, I'm bumming. I guess that's what I get for being honest, lol



I asked my buddy Dean, who owns three, what he thought they would be worth. He said that if they weren't locked up, but didn't run, they should be between $250-500 a piece.


----------



## belgian (Sep 3, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I asked my buddy Dean, who owns three, what he thought they would be worth. He said that if they weren't locked up, but didn't run, they should be between $250-500 a piece.



That's my thinking also. 500$ for a nice one, complete. On ebay, they'll probably catch 30% more.


----------



## striperswaper (Sep 3, 2009)

if the owner doesn't know what they are worth sounds like they are stolen
are you going to check the SN#'s with the local authorities?


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Cant say that.....*



striperswaper said:


> if the owner doesn't know what they are worth sounds like they are stolen
> are you going to check the SN#'s with the local authorities?



Some people just wanna get things outa the way outta the garage for space,,,tired of lookin at crap layin around that they have no use of....


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

striperswaper said:


> if the owner doesn't know what they are worth sounds like they are stolen
> are you going to check the SN#'s with the local authorities?



Read the first post


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

stipes said:


> Some people just wanna get things outa the way outta the garage for space,,,tired of lookin at crap layin around that they have no use of....



I believe that was the case with these until I told him about Mike Acres. Maybe I'll offer him $250/each and then turn a couple of them over on eBay to finance one as a keeper.


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*It's like....*



stipes said:


> Some people just wanna get things outa the way outta the garage for space,,,tired of lookin at crap layin around that they have no use of....



Kim bought the sp125c for me... The man she bought it from said he wanted it outta his garage,,and didnt have any use for it...and low and behold,,,you can ask her,,he emailed her,,,awhile back wanting her to sell it back to him...He didnt know what he had...Thought it was a piece of junk layin around....


----------



## restoman (Sep 3, 2009)

Just offer what you can for them. $150 each sounds like a good deal to me. This isn't the biggest market for saws like that either. Your knocking on this guys door. To get any where near $500 for one he would need to put so much effort into it. Were talking crates for the saws Ebay listings, people who win but don't pay on listings. The list goes on and on, for someone willing to lug those things out of my garage I would be happy with a couple of bills to fold and stuff in my back pocket.


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 3, 2009)

Alain Lamothe (caporal30 here) has a real nice blog called Vintage Chainsaw Collection.

http://vintagechainsawcollection.blogspot.com/

"A CHAINSAW VALUE ???THE BIG QUESTION!!!!!!!!!
Chainsaw value...This is the big question no collector's want to answer since there is no real answer. Many factors can influence the price of a saw such as the overall mechanical condition of the saw, the quality of the paint and decals, the saw is a runner or can only be used for parts, parts are missing or broken to name only a few.

You cannot put a price tag on a chainsaw and if you intend to sell one dont think that you are sitting on a gold mine...........

In a collector's point of view what is the saw worth for you??? You need to figure out what it is worth to you. As a collector, i cant know that............. This could be influenced by a sentimental value, a saw that was own by a relative or selling it for a friend and more.....Only a transaction that will make both parties happy will occur if you have an idea of what you want for your saw............. otherwise it is just like buying anything. If you have a price in mind to sell a saw.........tell the buyer your asking price and only then you will find who might have an interrest and the saw may sell."


Alain"s site has a lot of great pics and history of the old saws, including Mercury / Kiekhaefer and Disston. Scroll about half-way down and in the right hand column you will see some tabs you can click on for more info. You can easily spend hours looking at everything he has posted. I do highly recommend his blog if you are in anyway into older saws and the history behind them.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 3, 2009)

My thinking is that you can honestly say that if he was willing to invest dozens of hours into marketing them he might get $500.00. No disrespect to Mike at all but I've never seen one fetch anywhere near $1000 even in very good condition. Perhaps I have just been looking in the wrong places. Do you have any way to verify that is what Mike told him they're worth?


Mr. HE


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Sounds like a great idea!!!*



blsnelling said:


> I believe that was the case with these until I told him about Mike Acres. Maybe I'll offer him $250/each and then turn a couple of them over on eBay to finance one as a keeper.



I love old saws Brad.....I dont know how it is in Cinncy,but here as I said,,,I never seen one of them....Can you get all 3 to make a runner,,or all 3 runs???I know cad is good,,,I been going nuts to get me another big Mcc...But you dont wanna door stop.....Thats the way I am with all my saws.....I'm not tryin to give ya a hard time Bro....And hope you understand what I'm sayin...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

stipes said:


> I love old saws Brad.....I dont know how it is in Cinncy,but here as I said,,,I never seen one of them....Can you get all 3 to make a runner,,or all 3 runs???I know cad is good,,,I been going nuts to get me another big Mcc...But you dont wanna door stop.....Thats the way I am with all my saws.....I'm not tryin to give ya a hard time Bro....And hope you understand what I'm sayin...



I'm going to assume that they could all be made to run. They are complete and have been stored indoors. I'm seriously considering offering him $500 for the lot of them. Call me a cheapskate if you like, but you never know what you have until you tear into them.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 3, 2009)

stipes said:


> I love old saws Brad.....I dont know how it is in Cinncy,but here as I said,,,I never seen one of them....Can you get all 3 to make a runner,,or all 3 runs???I know cad is good,,,I been going nuts to get me another big Mcc...But you dont wanna door stop.....Thats the way I am with all my saws.....I'm not tryin to give ya a hard time Bro....And hope you understand what I'm sayin...



The 211 the neighbor has that I told you about Brad...it was the head only, no bar, no run...probably wanted around $50 for it., as well as the Mall... He has never called me back...None of the 3 saws I looked at ran, the Super 33 was missing dawgs/logo plate.


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Good price Brad....*



blsnelling said:


> I'm going to assume that they could all be made to run. They are complete and have been stored indoors. I'm seriously considering offering him $500 for the lot of them. Call me a cheapskate if you like, but you never know what you have until you tear into them.



Your not a cheapskate at all....Thats a good offer....


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to assume that they could all be made to run. They are complete and have been stored indoors. I'm seriously considering offering him $500 for the lot of them. Call me a cheapskate if you like, but you never know what you have until you tear into them.




Many times I've found that if you are upfront and honest and explain that you're taking a risk on the deal people will work with you. If he thinks he has a gold mine he won't bite and you may get another shot at them months from now when he still hasen't sold them. Or he may sell them and you'll find another deal. We have old saws available regularly around here and now that I know you're looking I'll keep my eyes open if this deal doesn't bear fruit.



Mr. HE


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm going to assume that they could all be made to run.  They are complete and have been stored indoors. I'm seriously considering offering him $500 for the lot of them. Call me a cheapskate if you like, but you never know what you have until you tear into them.



I think $500 is more than a fair offer...


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

:agree2:


outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think $500 is more than a fair offer...


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 3, 2009)

The 211 I have came from local auction for $20.00 plus another $10.00 I believe for a disston electric sharpener. Brad just be aware that if you need coils they are probably close to $75.00 a piece. Also would hate to try and find chain for one, mine has 3/4" probably a 10 ft. loop.


----------



## Knuckles (Sep 3, 2009)

I would have looked at those pics, researched them and waved $200 *cash* under his nose. The smell of money is like catnip to most people.

I lowball folks so badly they don't know what hit 'em. They just stand there with their mouth open, watching their pride and joy leave in the back of my truck.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Paul001 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd make an offer of $150 per unit. Providing they were not locked up. Explain that you will be inspecting them before handing over money and are only interested in those that are complete and rebuild able.

If he's willing to put alot of time marketing, effort to clean up, effort/money into crating and shipping...over the course of time I'm sure he could get 250-500 each.

After he deals with the general public calling him at all hours of the day/night/weekend, making appointments to come look at the saws and either not show up or show up days before/after the scheduled time...requests to e-mail pictures of the wobble rod (have to be sure they are in good condition ya know), 500 offers from some guy in Africa that would like you to consider the items sold he just needs you full name, address, phone number, social security number, date of birth, so he can send you a check and then have his shippers pick up the items...

After a few weeks of that, I'm sure he'll come back and accept your reasonable offer


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Please dont get mad at me sayin this.....*

In my eyes,,the 090 that you got ,,and outta all the saws you got this year,,,,that something alot of us dream about.....For Stihl fans,,thats a saw alot of us know we cant ever get,,but would love and always enjoy to see it run....I wouldnt feel bad about the offer of 500.00,,but that would be it....Man,,,you gotta lot of good saws in your stall...If he wount take your offer,,dont feel bad...I'd pass cause I think thats a good honest offer...Your 090...How ya gonna top that Bro???


----------



## Paul001 (Sep 3, 2009)

Knuckles said:


> I would have looked at those pics, researched them and waved $200 *cash* under his nose. The smell of money is like catnip to most people.
> 
> I lowball folks so badly they don't know what hit 'em. They just stand there with their mouth open, watching their pride and joy leave in the back of my truck.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Damn you and I might be related


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

I just emailed him offer for $500 for the lot. I told him I could give him cash tomorrow afternoon/evening. I'm definately willing to risk $167/each since they've been stored indoors. We'll see what happens.


----------



## stipes (Sep 3, 2009)

*Good luck!!!*

Hope you get em!!! Brad...As I said,here in my parts,,,central and the eastern part of Ky....Unless you get on AS,,,alot of people dont know what your talking about,,,cause mostly the older generation that used them is long gone...I been lucky cause of my Dad and Grandpa that was all hardcore Mcculloch,,,I been in the woods and going on 47 years old coming next month..I wrote in a thread along back about how my Dad switched to a Stihl,,and I was in my teens and got so pissed at him...Now with all the new saws that is comin out each day,,,yeah,,,it might be easy to cut a tree down,,limb it up,,but my friend.....I guess sometime alot of people think a saw is just a object....
It isnt....You have good luck and get them,,you prob. will have a many years that gone by with the men that held them saws...Sometime ya wonder who was the person behind that saw....It's as each of us goin out in the woods to just get away for a time of peice,,and enjoy what we do....


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 3, 2009)

I just read this whole thing hoping you got them and they magically ran or something! Now I'm disappointed. I hope you end up with them in the end and we need to see some porting for sure


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just emailed him offer for $500 for the lot. I told him I could give him cash tomorrow afternoon/evening. I'm definately willing to risk $167/each since they've been stored indoors. We'll see what happens.


Probably more than fair for both of you. For him it's no work, and for you there's probably time and/or parts to get them going nicely...

Disston didn't manufacture their chainsaws, so the one without their name is an example. They had several products they didn't manufacture. They certainly were one big marketing machine...


----------



## no longer collecting (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't worry....the guy may act stupid but he is no fool...before giving them away he will make lots of phone calls and he will get a ball figure price......at this moment ...could even be readind this thread....
I for myself only buy complete saws since i run them all and i can tell you that Kiekhaefer parts are not an easy task to locate.
Just the coil units are worth $50 each and you don't even know the internal condition of the engine.
Collectible...Yes but be ready to spend some money.
Historically speaking, Kiekhaefer made engines for water pumps, outboard motors....The chainsaw saga started when Carl Elmer Kiekhaefer made an association with John Henry Disston to supply bar/chain to win a military contract .....the KB6AX/KB6AY was born .....Mass produced, it later sold to the public adding a twin skin ribbon filter element and a muffler unit to the engine. The DA211 was the last 2 man saw made by Kiekhaefer before a last attempt with the models DO100/101 which turned to be a complete failure with unreliable engines with poor performance.....and eventually under conspiration the company was sold for 30 millions to Brunswick corporation(pool tables/bowling alleys) up to these days under the Mercury brand.... The chainsaw business was dropped and the initial motorboat business kept the company alive winning many speed records still unbeaten today. 
90Hp drones engines were also produced by Mercury and more than 200 patents.
I am presently in touch with Fred Kiekhaefer president of Mercury under the Brunswick umbrella and are exchanging emails about the Kiekhaefer Empire ...the legacy of his father Carl Elmer K.

Alain,
www.vintagechainsawcollection.blogspot.com


----------



## jockeydeuce (Sep 3, 2009)

Brad.....I think that was a fair offer and definitely not an insult.....Fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 3, 2009)

Brad, I hope they meet your expectations and that you both walk away happy. I have the hardest time offering money to anyone for anything. I don't want to offend, take advantage of, or be taken advantage of. There is a 1972 Bronco 4x4, 302 with three on the tree about a mile from my house. The guy who owns it is the original owner. It's uncut (the fenders) and in fairly nice shape, all original, paint, the works. I've been after it for years now with no luck. It's now to the point of getting "too far gone", and he won't come off of it. It sits outside, well, you know the story. He wants a bucket load of cash, and to some it may be worth it. However, it needs to be gone through from stem to stern. I leave business cards, holiday cards, and stop to speak with him three times a year. I guess what I'm saying is that if it's meant to be, it will. For your sake, I hope it is, because it sounds like you really want them. Best of luck, Max.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 3, 2009)

If he doesn't jump on the offer, you can play the I will get them running for you card...Tell him you will be fair w/ the labor as long as you got the saw of choice for the the repair of the other 2 saws...Even if you have to list and sell them for him and split the money...I don't see them being hard to sell, but I don't see you getting $500-$1000 for them...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> If he doesn't jump on the offer, you can play the I will get them running for you card...Tell him you will be fair w/ the labor as long as you got the saw of choice for the the repair of the other 2 saws...Even if you have to list and sell them for him and split the money...I don't see them being hard to sell, but I don't see you getting $500-$1000 for them...



Naah. Way too much time and labor involved in restoring saws to do it for someone else. It's a labor of love and not worth it if it doesn't go into my collection. Reapiring saws is one thing, restoration is another.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Naah. Way too much time and labor involved in restoring saws to do it for someone else. It's a labor of love and not worth it if it doesn't go into my collection. Reapiring saws is one thing, restoration is another.



Didn't say anything about restoring or repairing...

Okay I lied, I did mention repair...


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 3, 2009)

Brad if your are going to Findlay this weekend you might consider a side trip to Gibsonburg. Over the weekend they have a tractor show and there is usually a gentleman with an saw display. He runs a DA211 for demos. He might be a contact for locating parts.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> Brad if your are going to Findlay this weekend you might consider a side trip to Gibsonburg. Over the weekend they have a tractor show and there is usually a gentleman with an saw display. He runs a DA211 for demos. He might be a contact for locating parts.



Thanks for the tip. I may have to check out that show.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 3, 2009)

500$ for all three is a fair price, I wouldn't go any higher. I couldn't see any two man saws unless in pristine condition going for over 500$ a piece.


----------



## cpr (Sep 3, 2009)

Tell him Mike's "values" were in Canadian dollars...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 4, 2009)

FamilyTradition said:


> Brad, I hope they meet your expectations and that you both walk away happy. I have the hardest time offering money to anyone for anything. I don't want to offend, take advantage of, or be taken advantage of. There is a 1972 Bronco 4x4, 302 with three on the tree about a mile from my house. The guy who owns it is the original owner. It's uncut (the fenders) and in fairly nice shape, all original, paint, the works. I've been after it for years now with no luck. It's now to the point of getting "too far gone", and he won't come off of it. It sits outside, well, you know the story. He wants a bucket load of cash, and to some it may be worth it. However, it needs to be gone through from stem to stern. I leave business cards, holiday cards, and stop to speak with him three times a year. I guess what I'm saying is that if it's meant to be, it will. For your sake, I hope it is, because it sounds like you really want them. Best of luck, Max.




Been thru that scene many times myself....still waiting on a deal that a buddy and I are trying to go in on, been 3 yrs. running...a pair of Jeep CJ2's, no frame rot, bodies not bad, but keep hearing the "I'm gonna fix 'em up someday" line...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

Still no word from the seller on my offer. I'm dying to call him or send him another email. But my better judgement tells me I should let him soak on it for a while. I don't want to appear too anxious, even though I am


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 4, 2009)

:agree2:

Wait him out.



blsnelling said:


> Still no word from the seller on my offer. I'm dying to call him or send him another email. But my better judgement tells me I should let him soak on it for a while. I don't want to appear too anxious, even though I am


----------



## leeha (Sep 4, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 500$ for all three is a fair price, I wouldn't go any higher. I couldn't see any two man saws unless in pristine condition going for over 500$ a piece.



A Titan Blue Streak will fetch
over $500.00 anyday.


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

leeha said:


> A Titan Blue Streak will fetch
> over $500.00 anyday.
> 
> 
> Lee



Do you have an opinion what these might be worth?


----------



## shawn022 (Sep 4, 2009)

Brad, there is one for sale locally here. Guy says it runs good, nothing missing and everything works. He's asking $350 and I think its been for sale for a while now.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

shawn022 said:


> Brad, there is one for sale locally here. Guy says it runs good, nothing missing and everything works. He's asking $350 and I think its been for sale for a while now.



Is there a link to a web listing for it? I could send that to this guy I'm trying to buy from. 

I've been told that the average for a good running DA-211 would probably be around $325. I have no idea where Mike acres came up with $500-$1000. It would take a lot of hours of work to get any where near that out of these saws from what I'm hearing.

Last night a Kiekhaefer sold for only $87, non running. LINK. Here's the only other one I've found, and is only at $152. LINK.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 4, 2009)

Look at the one inside the cover of "the" book: "Chainsaws, a History"...That one would definitely fetch $500-$1K.


----------



## Paul001 (Sep 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Still no word from the seller on my offer. I'm dying to call him or send him another email. But my better judgement tells me I should let him soak on it for a while. I don't want to appear too anxious, even though I am



First one to speak, loses 

On the other hand, if you wait to long, someone else might find him and offer $515...

What was the guys name?

:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul001 said:


> First one to speak, loses
> 
> On the other hand, if you wait to long, someone else might find him and offer $515...
> 
> ...



I've thought about sending him a link to this thread so that he knows I'm not just blowing him smoke. Then one of you guys will be the one to offer him $515


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've thought about sending him a link to this thread so that he knows I'm not just blowing him smoke. Then one of you guys will be the one to offer him $515



Surly a member wouldn't run under another member HA HA HAA.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Surly a member wouldn't run under another member HA HA HAA.



Don't bet on it!


----------



## demographic (Sep 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've thought about sending him a link to this thread so that he knows I'm not just blowing him smoke. Then one of you guys will be the one to offer him $515



I would be pretty surprised if he hasn't already seen it, as you said that he e-mailed the chap off acresinternet that shows he has a computer and anyone doing a search with "2 Man Disstons" as keywords in Google gets THIS result.

The keywords that he will most likely use take him right here because aboristsite is so highly ranked on Google.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

No. I told him about Mike Acres only hoping to find out what model he had. I didn't have pictures yet. My friend that put him in contact with me said he would never be on this board. He's not into chainsaws at all.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Is there a link to a web listing for it? I could send that to this guy I'm trying to buy from.
> 
> I've been told that the average for a good running DA-211 would probably be around $325. I have no idea where Mike acres came up with $500-$1000. It would take a lot of hours of work to get any where near that out of these saws from what I'm hearing.
> 
> Last night a Kiekhaefer sold for only $87, non running. LINK. Here's the only other one I've found, and is only at $152. LINK.




There are a lot of collectors that only do the two man saws. There are more than a few in Ohio that would probably offer over $1000.00 for the group if they are complete but not running. For non-runners but complete $300.00+ seems to be typical for the more desirable. If they run and are usable, $500.00+ would fairly typical. Those saws are not all that rare around here and the collectors in the area seem to know that. The are many other 2 man saws that fetch bigger dollars than the mercs around here. Typically to get near the $1000.00 mark the saw needs to be very clean and in ready to cut wood condition. 

You would be stealing from him to offer less than $300.00 each if they are in good operation condtion but not runners.


----------



## Bill G (Sep 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> ..................................
> Last night a Kiekhaefer sold for only $87, non running. LINK. Here's the only other one I've found, and is only at $152. LINK.



The one for $87 was a very good deal if it is what the seller said it is. It was missing some expensive parts though. The muffler is a tough item to find as they were just light metal and rusted away. It is not essential though as the first models did not even have them. The next issue is the bar. The saw cannot be used until that is addressed. The person will have to either find a Mac helper handle or a Merc-Disston bar and helper handle. In the pictures it looks like the saw has the later model gear box so it will need the late model open faced bar. 

As for the other KB7 well only time will tell with that one.

Bill


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

Justsaws said:


> There are a lot of collectors that only do the two man saws. There are more than a few in Ohio that would probably offer over $1000.00 for the group if they are complete but not running. For non-runners but complete $300.00+ seems to be typical for the more desirable. If they run and are usable, $500.00+ would fairly typical. Those saws are not all that rare around here and the collectors in the area seem to know that. The are many other 2 man saws that fetch bigger dollars than the mercs around here. Typically to get near the $1000.00 mark the saw needs to be very clean and in ready to cut wood condition.
> 
> You would be stealing from him to offer less than $300.00 each if they are in good operation condtion but not runners.



It's obvious the opinions vary a lot. Only time will tell. Obviously I'd be willing to spend more on just one as a keeper for myself, than I would be as investment risks. Their mechanical condition is completely unknown at this point.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 4, 2009)

Look them over very carefully. Like all of the saws that people deem "rare" any parts that might be required are most likely going to be hard to find and very expensive. I do not collect Disstons but the folks that I have met that do are willing to spend waaaaayyyyy more money on parts than I am.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 4, 2009)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Been thru that scene many times myself....still waiting on a deal that a buddy and I are trying to go in on, been 3 yrs. running...a pair of Jeep CJ2's, no frame rot, bodies not bad, but keep hearing the "I'm gonna fix 'em up someday" line...



I feel your pain. Good vintage tin is hard to find and it seems like the line is always the same, "I'll get to it someday....." If it is available, it has a premium price tag. I found a 1965 Belvedere II with a 426 wedge, not a hemi, 4 speed, the works. Original owners, paperwork, low miles, going through a divorce late in life, and she's pulled it out and is letting it sit in the elements. Extra nice car, all original, but now it's starting to deteriorate. I offered too much and scared her, I just know it. I check in and she says her son's will get to it. One is in jail, and so on. Just really is a downer to see a piece of history waste away. Same story on a 5.0 Mercury Capri RS I tried to get a few years ago. Best of luck on the Jeeps, hopefully they will come through for you and your buddy.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Sep 4, 2009)

*I'd wait him out if he declines your offer.*

If he doesn't take your offer, give him your contact info, like he already doesn't have it, and tell him to contact you if he doesn't get a better offer.

Yes, I'd be kicking myself too if I provided someone selling something that I wanted a source of appraising! However, what's done is done.....

There will be others.

What would your max dollar amount be for one of them?

I wonder if he emailed Mike the pics? Have you talked to Mike?

From the items in the background in this pic, he has a few other older items too. I wonder how much stuff he has from his dad's estate? I wonder how long he's been tired of his dad collecting stuff? Just some thoughts...

Are these saws two cylinders?

Dan


----------



## edisto (Sep 4, 2009)

Urbicide said:


> Alain Lamothe (caporal30 here) has a real nice blog called Vintage Chainsaw Collection.
> 
> http://vintagechainsawcollection.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



All I can say is WOW!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 4, 2009)

FamilyTradition said:


> I feel your pain. Good vintage tin is hard to find and it seems like the line is always the same, "I'll get to it someday....." If it is available, it has a premium price tag. I found a 1965 Belvedere II with a 426 wedge, not a hemi, 4 speed, the works. Original owners, paperwork, low miles, going through a divorce late in life, and she's pulled it out and is letting it sit in the elements. Extra nice car, all original, but now it's starting to deteriorate. I offered too much and scared her, I just know it. I check in and she says her son's will get to it. One is in jail, and so on. Just really is a downer to see a piece of history waste away. Same story on a 5.0 Mercury Capri RS I tried to get a few years ago. Best of luck on the Jeeps, hopefully they will come through for you and your buddy.


`

Yeah, back at 'ya...I love those old Belvederes/Furys....no sweat if the Jeeps fall thru...have a '72 Cutlass Supreme ragtop to play with.


----------



## leeha (Sep 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Do you have an opinion what these might be worth?



I'm no expert on the 2 man saws.
I would think $500.00 each for these Distons
would be a bit rich.
A Titan Blue Streak is one of the harder 2 mans to find.
And can bring more than any Diston from what i have learned.


Lee


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Sep 4, 2009)

leeha said:


> I'm no expert on the 2 man saws.
> I would think $500.00 each for these Distons
> would be a bit rich.
> A Titan Blue Streak is one of the harder 2 mans to find.
> ...



And...I'm pretty sure a nice unmolested IEL Twin would bring the most of any old saw. Pioneerguy600 does beautiful restos, check out the Pioneer thread...he does them for customers, but I'm sure he's not making a fortune off them.Like the others said, Brad...patience, my son!...wait him out. if it flops, there will be others....


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 4, 2009)

Bill G said:


> The one for $87 was a very good deal if it is what the seller said it is. It was missing some expensive parts though. The muffler is a tough item to find as they were just light metal and rusted away. It is not essential though as the first models did not even have them. The next issue is the bar. The saw cannot be used until that is addressed. The person will have to either find a Mac helper handle or a Merc-Disston bar and helper handle. In the pictures it looks like the saw has the later model gear box so it will need the late model open faced bar.
> 
> As for the other KB7 well only time will tell with that one.
> 
> Bill



Fortunately I do have a good Mac helper handle and a machinist friend with experience building bars for two-man saws from scratch...


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 4, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Fortunately I do have a good Mac helper handle and a machinist friend with experience building bars for two-man saws from scratch...



Excellent


----------



## shawn022 (Sep 4, 2009)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/atq/1355400492.html


If the link is not working search norfolk craigslist. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2009)

The link's not working for me.


----------



## shawn022 (Sep 5, 2009)

how about now? Its my first try at inserting a link


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 5, 2009)

Antique Chain Saw Mercury Disston DA211 Runs! - $350 (SuffolkVA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2009-09-02, 4:22PM EDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Offering for sale a vintage Mercury Disston DA-211 two man chainsaw. This saw is powered by a twin cylinder 2 stroke engine made by Mercury, that's right the same ones that make outboard engines, and it runs like a top! This saw is a monster and sounds very impressive when running. Would be an excellent addition to the collection of either old outboard or chainsaw collectors. There is nothing broken or missing from this saw, and it works fine. Asking $350 Call 757-217-5331


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 5, 2009)

$350 doesn't sound bad running saw, to far away for me



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Antique Chain Saw Mercury Disston DA211 Runs! - $350 (SuffolkVA)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2009-09-02, 4:22PM EDT
> ...


----------



## shawn022 (Sep 5, 2009)

If the links working now there are some pics too.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2009)

So far the guy hasn't even had the courtesty to reject my offer. I asked that he let me know either way. I talked to my friend tonight that gave him my phone number, and the guy now thinks they're made of gold. He's going to ask $2,000 for the lot!!! Can you believe that?! I guess this is just going to turn into a long wait before he realizes he'll never get that out of them. Meanwhile I could have had those babies purring


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So far the guy hasn't even had the courtesty to reject my offer. I asked that he let me know either way. I talked to my friend tonight that gave him my phone number, and the guy now thinks they're made of gold. He's going to ask $2,000 for the lot!!! Can you believe that?! I guess this is just going to turn into a long wait before he realizes he'll never get that out of them. Meanwhile I could have had those babies purring



Sorry bought that.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So far the guy hasn't even had the courtesty to reject my offer. I asked that he let me know either way. I talked to my friend tonight that gave him my phone number, and the guy now thinks they're made of gold. He's going to ask $2,000 for the lot!!! Can you believe that?! I guess this is just going to turn into a long wait before he realizes he'll never get that out of them. Meanwhile I could have had those babies purring



I think my offer would drop to $300 when he calls you back...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 5, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think my offer would drop to $300 when he calls you back...



Thats funny.


----------



## shawn022 (Sep 5, 2009)

He'll be waiting forever. The one here has been on craigslist for a few months now, and its a runner.


----------



## Justsaws (Sep 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So far the guy hasn't even had the courtesty to reject my offer. I asked that he let me know either way. I talked to my friend tonight that gave him my phone number, and the guy now thinks they're made of gold. He's going to ask $2,000 for the lot!!! Can you believe that?! I guess this is just going to turn into a long wait before he realizes he'll never get that out of them. Meanwhile I could have had those babies purring



Ah yes, the rare gold plated chainsaw. I see a lot of those. It is amazing how many rare gold plated saws are out there.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2009)

shawn022 said:


> He'll be waiting forever. The one here has been on craigslist for a few months now, and its a runner.



I've already got 2 man saws in NY and NJ. Why not have another in VA?")

 I wonder what he'd let that one go for?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I wonder what he'd let that one go for?



Maybe we should call him...What do you think he we do if his phone rang 30 times tonite on that add....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 5, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Maybe we should call him...What do you think he we do if his phone rang 30 times tonite on that add....:hmm3grin2orange:



If it were local, I'd definately go check it out. The two Malls I bought I did so sight unseen. But I only paid $150 each. Surely he'd come down off that price if they've been for sale that long.


----------



## ericjeeper (Sep 5, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think my offer would drop to $300 when he calls you back...



I agree.Inform him that since your offer has been made you have acquired a couple of premium saws.. And the saw fund is on the low side right now.


----------



## Paul001 (Sep 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So far the guy hasn't even had the courtesty to reject my offer. I asked that he let me know either way. I talked to my friend tonight that gave him my phone number, and the guy now thinks they're made of gold. He's going to ask $2,000 for the lot!!! Can you believe that?! I guess this is just going to turn into a long wait before he realizes he'll never get that out of them. Meanwhile I could have had those babies purring



Move along..not worth the aggravation. Don't be surprised if in 2 months you get a phone call wanting to know when you want to pick them up.


----------



## shawn022 (Sep 5, 2009)

Brad , if you want call him up. Unfortunatly I'll be off work for 6-8 weeks (cut a tendon in my hand), so I can check it out/pick it up for you.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 5, 2009)

If Brad's not interested in it, then I would be. I would pay a man for his time and trouble too.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

*wooohooo!!!*

6:30 tonight I'll be loading all three of these bad boys into my truck! I had given up on them, or at least figured it'd be a long while before he figured out they really weren't worth $2000. Two of them turn over with compression and the third sounds as though it has recoil issues. All three are appear to be complete, save the spark plug covers on one. There's also a box of parts and looks to be an extra bar and transmission as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for three runners. I've even got a line on coils for $40/ea should it need them. One is a Disston DA-211 and the other two are KA-211s which are the same saw, only under the Kiekhaefer name.

This is about the most exciting CAD acquisition I've had yet. Never mind me while I jump up and down and run around the room, lol


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 24, 2009)

And they will be running by the 3rd???????............


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> And they will be running by the 3rd???????............



You *KNOW *I'll sure try. They won't be pretty, but who cares if they're running.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> *wooohooo!!!*
> 
> 6:30 tonight I'll be loading all three of these bad boys into my truck! I had given up on them, or at least figured it'd be a long while before he figured out they really weren't worth $2000. Two of them turn over with compression and the third sounds as though it has recoil issues. All three are appear to be complete, save the spark plug covers on one. There's also a box of parts and looks to be an extra bar and transmission as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for three runners. I've even got a line on coils for $40/ea should it need them. One is a Disston DA-211 and the other two are KA-211s which are the same saw, only under the Kiekhaefer name.
> 
> This is about the most exciting CAD acquisition I've had yet. Never mind me while I jump up and down and run around the room, lol



Good deal! Don't be affraid to run them once you make them all pretty.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone know anything about Tillotson AJ float type carbs or where to get rebuild kits?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm glad you got them.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 24, 2009)

glad you got them. i saw them listed elsewhere and did not know we were talking about the same group of saws. i did think it was a coincidence though. i saw what the seller was asking and thought "good luck". funny how the market has a way of limiting itself.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone know anything about Tillotson AJ float type carbs or where to get rebuild kits?



You shouldn't have to rebuild anything, just give it a good cleaning. That has been my experience with the float style carb.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> You shouldn't have to rebuild anything, just give it a good cleaning. That has been my experience with the float style carb.



So no diaphragms then? Sounds good. Surely I can come up with at least two good coils out of six. I'll still probably want to pull the cylinders to make sure I don't get carbon scoring when I bring them back to life. I'll probably pull the reeds and inspect them too. It's not worth risking old iron like this. New seals would be nice too. If they're a common seal, I could have them next day from the local bearing house. I'd love to have one running nicely by the GTG, but I'm not going to risk damage to do it. I work fast though I've still got more than a week right!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't forget to put a little extra time in chain inspection...Very important on 2-mans from everyone I have talked w/...Inspect every link for cracks of fatigue...Not worth risking someones hand or arm...


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 24, 2009)

*All good things to those who wait....... Hannibal Lector*

Brad, I'm pleased this worked out for you! Can't wait to see more pictures and read of your progress. Best of luck, and look around for more treasures while you're out there. Max.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> *wooohooo!!!*
> 
> 6:30 tonight I'll be loading all three of these bad boys into my truck! I had given up on them, or at least figured it'd be a long while before he figured out they really weren't worth $2000. Two of them turn over with compression and the third sounds as though it has recoil issues. All three are appear to be complete, save the spark plug covers on one. There's also a box of parts and looks to be an extra bar and transmission as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for three runners. I've even got a line on coils for $40/ea should it need them. One is a Disston DA-211 and the other two are KA-211s which are the same saw, only under the Kiekhaefer name.
> 
> This is about the most exciting CAD acquisition I've had yet. Never mind me while I jump up and down and run around the room, lol



Nice score, looks like you got 3 different lenght bars. That short one is the hardest to find. The longer bar look like the 9/16 chain and the short looks like 3/4 pitch. The neat thing about those 211's is that it takes about
20 seconds to change the whole tranny and bar to another.

sounds like you found a merc outboard dealer with some coils. better grab a extras just to be safe..


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm hoping those missing spark plug covers are in the box.


----------



## Paul001 (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> *wooohooo!!!*
> 
> 6:30 tonight I'll be loading all three of these bad boys into my truck! I had given up on them, or at least figured it'd be a long while before he figured out they really weren't worth $2000. Two of them turn over with compression and the third sounds as though it has recoil issues. All three are appear to be complete, save the spark plug covers on one. There's also a box of parts and looks to be an extra bar and transmission as well. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for three runners. I've even got a line on coils for $40/ea should it need them. One is a Disston DA-211 and the other two are KA-211s which are the same saw, only under the Kiekhaefer name.
> 
> This is about the most exciting CAD acquisition I've had yet. Never mind me while I jump up and down and run around the room, lol



Fantastic. Sometimes patients is a virtue 

On the other hand, sometimes you gotta smack em upside the head!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

Paul001 said:


> Fantastic. Sometimes patients is a virtue
> 
> On the other hand, sometimes you gotta smack em upside the head!



Patience is not something I'm blessed with much of. I'd mentally given up on these. I had no plans to ever contact him again. He called me up this morning and asked if I was still interested. He had done some research himself and had found, like I had, that the prices Mike Acres gave him were way out of line. I really don't know where Mike pulled those numbers from. So the fact that I had given up on these made this morning all that much sweeter. I can't wait to make those babies run!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Sep 24, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Patience is not something I'm blessed with much of. I'd mentally given up on these. I had no plans to ever contact him again. He called me up this morning and asked if I was still interested. He had done some research himself and had found, like I had, that the prices Mike Acres gave him were way out of line. I really don't know where Mike pulled those numbers from. So the fact that I had given up on these made this morning all that much sweeter. I can't wait to make those babies run!


Let him try to get those prices for those dirty saws and maybe he'll realize that all that glitters ain't gold...???

The guy probably thinks he's got a gold mine on his hands...lol


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good score man! Your patience worked to your advantage this time! I hope they are all runners and I wanna see some noodling videos! Have fun with them


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

I've got a plan swirling around in my head. I'm thinking I might like to keep one each of the two different brands, and then sell the third saw to fund the acquisition. Of course that would require a full restoration to get that much out of the seller. But that would be a cool way to own a couple of these with little cash outlay.


----------



## sefh3 (Sep 24, 2009)

Good deal!!!!! And always remember to post some pics of the restoration projects.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm baaaack Man did I make a haul. Not onlyh did I get three complete saws, but I got tons of spare parts too.


Here's all three of them. The bars are 2', 3', and 4'. The spare bar is 3 1/2'.






Saw 1. I have a spare handle in much better shape. All the saws in the background are ready for the GTG next week.










Saw 2










Saw 3










*
MUCH more to come!*


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

Along with the saws came a large wooden box FULL of parts.






Spare short block.





Spare handle





3 1/2' bar





LOTs of chain, BIG and not so big





Not sure what these are yet





Once complete spare transmission, one set of empty trany case halves





Lots of clamps, several halves new in the paper wraps


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

Spare helper handles





???





Recoil pulleys





???





Recoil spring and other odds and ends





???





Spare carb and ???





Spare bar clamp


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

What in the world do all these spikes go to?





Spare fuel tank and cylinders. Some rust inside cylinders. Came off spare block with scored pistons.





Filters???





Spare clutch





Are these air filter seals?





Sprockets and ???


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

All kinds of chain parts, BIG and little










Here's the wooden crate that was packed full of all these parts





The whole lot of parts





Everything


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

That's all for now folks If you recognize any of these parts, please let me know what they are. It was a lot of fun digging into that crate having no idea what all might be in there.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 25, 2009)

Brad- Nice haul for sure. The spare 3 1/2' bar looks like a Mac bar...(same as the bar on my 12-25.)

(The spikes look like the one on my Mall 2MG.)


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad- Nice haul for sure. The spare 3 1/2' bar looks like a Mac bar...(same as the bar on my 12-25.)
> 
> (The spikes look like the one on my Mall 2MG.)



Could be. I honestly have no idea with this old stuff. I'm learning as I go


----------



## madhatte (Sep 25, 2009)

Geeze, Brad -- color me green with envy.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW,nice goody box you got there. Lots of hard to find stuff. Those extra clamps are nice to have. You can still buy them new @ 75 each. They use them on fire pumps. Some extra 9/16 sprockets. Lots of good chain parts.

That 2 foot bar is really rare. I hunted for a long time to find my 36" but would have been happy with that shorter one too.

the orange bag with little pins for chain are quick connector pins. Lots of that old chain is made to come apart.

here is my hillbilly chain chart to help you identify your chain sizes.

lines are 12" apart. number on right is drive links per foot.


----------



## CM76 (Sep 25, 2009)

What a great haul! Congratulations on the saws and all of the spare parts that have come with them. I am sure you will have a great time sorting through them all and getting the saws running again. Will be great to hear how you are getting along with them in the future.

Well done.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## belgian (Sep 25, 2009)

good find !! nice projects and a lot of work are waiting for ya ! Good opportunity to test your patience skills...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Sep 25, 2009)

*Cool Parts Find.*

Brad with a big haul like that, won't be long and you'll need a bigger shop.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 25, 2009)

belgian said:


> good find !! nice projects and a lot of work are waiting for ya ! Good opportunity to test your patience skills...


I honestly feel a little overwhelmded or intimidated at this point. There's only one way to deal with that. DIVE IN!!



supercabs78 said:


> Brad with a big haul like that, won't be long and you'll need a bigger shop.



Isn't that the truth! I've had my car and truck setting outside almost all summer.



sawbones said:


> here is my hillbilly chain chart to help you identify your chain sizes.
> 
> lines are 12" apart. number on right is drive links per foot.



That's for the cool chain ID pic!


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 25, 2009)

Totally wishing those were in my garage!!!
Cool find!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

I made some good progress tonight. But it's not going to come together in time for the GTG. I need new rings and both coils. 

All in all, the saw is good condition. I found a small chunk out of the front piece of the saw, but it's down on the bottom and not very noticeable. The cylinders are in excellent condition. The pistons are serviceable. As you will see, there's some minor pitting above the top ring, but more importantly, there is some wear in the groove itself. Not much I can do about that. I think they'll be fine. But check out how thin the rings were! One of them actually broke in half on pulling it from the jug. This is just another example of why I STONGLY advice tearing down and cleaning/inspecting any old saw you're bringing back to life. It's almost a guarantee I would have destroyed the P&Cs in short order. That's no small matter on old iron like this. The crank, rods, bearings, and reeds are all in spectacular shape. As expected, both coils were all cracked up an no good. I've got a source for them lined up already. I'm not sure on the rings, but Bill G suggested I check out Hastings. I've got to find the specs on them first. I made a new gasket for the front end plate of the engine, as well as new cylinder gaskets. 

Tomorrow I'll try to get the coils ordered, and see if I can find a supplier for the rings.

The ignition and then the fan will mount here.





Two 90cc jugs. They're just temporarily installed with no rings or gaskets.





This is where the reed cage, and then the carb will mount.





The recoil and then the clutch will mount in here.





The muffler mount underneath the saw and exit out to the side.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

Front cylinder.










Rear cylinder. Yes, they have 3 rings per piston!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's an amazing shot. Check out how thin this ring is!!!


----------



## stihlboy (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Along with the saws came a large wooden box FULL of parts
> 
> Not sure what these are yet
> 
> ...



on left is sparkplug cover


----------



## belgian (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here's an amazing shot. Check out how thin this ring is!!!



one can notice the wear clearly also !


----------



## Bill G (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like some super clean parts

Bill


----------



## Brimmstone (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like fun


----------



## leeha (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like it will be a fine running Disston.
Good with it.


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

belgian said:


> one can notice the wear clearly also !



That's what I meant by thin.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Bill G said:


> Looks like some super clean parts
> 
> Bill



Quite a difference from the 60 years worth of grime that was built up on them before! I'm surprised how well the exterior of the cylinders cleaned up. I've got a bunch of the remaining parts soaking in the parts cleaner.

I sure wish I had a set of rings and coils. The bores measure exactly 2.00" and the rings vary from .055"-.060" thick. Making them all .060" will help tighten up those top ring grooves. Now just to find a source for them.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 29, 2009)

Did you pressure test the block to see if the crank seals were good?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Did you pressure test the block to see if the crank seals were good?



I haven't gotten it that far back together. Do you know where rings can be bought?


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Quite a difference from the 60 years worth of grime that was built up on them before! I'm surprised how well the exterior of the cylinders cleaned up. I've got a bunch of the remaining parts soaking in the parts cleaner.



What are you using for parts cleaner? It works apparently. That thing is spotless.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> What are you using for parts cleaner? It works apparently. That thing is spotless.



My parts cleaner is filled with Mineral Spirits. That and a parts brush. That front plate will get a coat of silver paint, at least around the outer exposed edges. The rest of it still has great original paint. The engine block is not painted.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Quite a difference from the 60 years worth of grime that was built up on them before! I'm surprised how well the exterior of the cylinders cleaned up. I've got a bunch of the remaining parts soaking in the parts cleaner.
> 
> I sure wish I had a set of rings and coils. The bores measure exactly 2.00" and the rings vary from .055"-.060" thick. Making them all .060" will help tighten up those top ring grooves. Now just to find a source for them.



Brad, I'll check on the rings.....that's what I do.....

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

tri955 said:


> brad, i'll check on the rings.....that's what i do.....
> 
> Mike



*Beautiful!!!* I can get you a better picture of the ring ends if/when you need them.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Sep 29, 2009)

*Fun! Fun!*

Wow! 

Glad you got the saws! I know the feeling of digging into a box of stuf like that! I'd be a kid in a candy store!

Here are some links that might be of some help for getting some parts for these saws and others... Some might be of the same site... Just some of my fav list.

Coils

More coils

More small engine stuff


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I haven't gotten it that far back together. Do you know where rings can be bought?



I sure don't. You said that the bore is 2", right? That would put them at 50.8mm. You should be able to find some rings close to that. If you have to, get them big and trim the ends to fit the locating pins in the piston until you get the prefered ring gap.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the links, but I actually already have new coils ordered.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

Brad, PM sent.

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like I've found my rings! Hastings PN 39937. $14.02/ea. That's going to add up with three saws though. That's 18 rings $252.36. Hey, I'm just glad to find a source.

pinmilled end gap (.110) -- 2.0" bore , 1/16 wide with a radial depth of .094 max


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 29, 2009)

Are any of your used rings good enough to maybe put two new rings on top and one used one on the very bottom? I had to do that with two Homelite saws (5-30s) that used three rings each and I could only find four NOS rings...


----------



## turtle561 (Sep 29, 2009)

try some vintage outboard sites for old mercury rings, etc.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Looks like I've found my rings! Hastings PN 39937. $14.02/ea. That's going to add up with three saws though. That's 18 rings $252.36. Hey, I'm just glad to find a source.
> 
> pinmilled end gap (.110) -- 2.0" bore , 1/16 wide with a radial depth of .094 max



That's great. I checked the site out and they actually have the DA-211 saw listed.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Are any of your used rings good enough to maybe put two new rings on top and one used one on the very bottom? I had to do that with two Homelite saws (5-30s) that used three rings each and I could only find four NOS rings...



Not in this one. They're all too thin to risk using. 

BTW, I checked the model tags, and I actually have two Disstons and only one Keikhaeffer. I had a hunch that was the case since the coloring was wrong. It just has a Keikhaeffer fan shroud on it. So what colors do you want it Jacob? Match the model tag, or match the shroud brand?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> That's great. I checked the site out and they actually have the DA-211 saw listed.



I didn't see that. I just got the number from Customer service. Do you have a link to that specific listing?


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Looks like I've found my rings! Hastings PN 39937. $14.02/ea. That's going to add up with three saws though. That's 18 rings $252.36. Hey, I'm just glad to find a source.
> 
> pinmilled end gap (.110) -- 2.0" bore , 1/16 wide with a radial depth of .094 max



Brad,
I checked my source for those rings, $10.01/ea. + shipping from the factory.....

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Brad,
> I checked my source for those rings, $10.01/ea. + shipping from the factory.....
> 
> Mike



When I called Hasting to order them, she was kind enough to pass me off to a distributor that's selling them to me for $9.88/ea. That's a nice savings. They'll be drop shipped from MI, so I'll have them in the next day or two!

That's comforting to find them listed on their site for this saw. Nice confirmation that I'm on the right track.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hastings web page....

http://www.hastingsmfg.com/RingFind...=DISSCHAI&AppMOCD=DISSTON Chain Saws&AddText=

My source says $36.59 + shipping for the set part# 285........

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Hastings web page....
> 
> http://www.hastingsmfg.com/RingFind...=DISSCHAI&AppMOCD=DISSTON Chain Saws&AddText=
> 
> ...



That's more than buying them individually. She told me that was the case.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's more than buying them individually. She told me that was the case.



looks to me that it is for both cylinders. As in 6 rings.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> looks to me that it is for both cylinders. As in 6 rings.



I just talked to Hastings and that's only a 3 ring set for one cylinder.


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually if you look at the model above it in the chart, it is a 1 cyl and takes the same kit. So much for wishful thinking.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

turtle561 said:


> try some vintage outboard sites for old mercury rings, etc.



You were right on!!! Rep your way!!!

http://www.hastingsmfg.com/RingFind...TOUTM&AppMOCD=MERCURY Outboard Motors&AddText


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 29, 2009)

With 3 brand new rings in each cylinder, that saw should have some awesome compression.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> With 3 brand new rings in each cylinder, that saw should have some awesome compression.



Sounds good to me. These rings are speced to be .062" thick. The originals are only .055"-.060", lots of variance. That should tighten up the ring in the groove nicely.


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to Hastings and that's only a 3 ring set for one cylinder.



If you do a web search, that set can be had for well under $30..........

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> If you do a web search, that set can be had for well under $30..........
> 
> Mike



I found them for $28.75. That's only $0.89 less than I paid. Plus I know these are in stock and will be here in 1-2 days. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I found them for $28.75. That's only $0.89 less than I paid. Plus I know these are in stock and will be here in 1-2 days. Thanks for the help guys!



That's cool!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

I tell you what, you are a great bunch of guys. Without the kind of help you get here, a lot of this stuff wouldn't be possible!


----------



## TRI955 (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I found them for $28.75. That's only $0.89 less than I paid. Plus I know these are in stock and will be here in *1-2 days.* Thanks for the help guys!



So it _will_ be at the GTG?!?!?!? 

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> So it _will_ be at the GTG?!?!?!?
> 
> Mike



The only possible way that could happen is if I find a pair of good coils on the other two saws. I'm not holding my breath. On top of that, I don't have much more time to work on it this week I know, I know


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The only possible way that could happen is if I find a pair of good coils on the other two saws. I'm not holding my breath. On top of that, I don't have much more time to work on it this week I know, I know



Not gonna happen. I just checked for spark and pulled the other two flywheels. All seven of the coils that I have are all cracked up and no good. I was warned before buying these that might be the case. I guess I'd better call up and order 4 more. That's a total of $300 for coils.

Now for the good news. Remember the one saw made a lot of racket when I pulled it over? As I hoped, it went away when I pulled the fan shroud! So it looks like I do indeed have 3 good saws


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Not gonna happen. I just checked for spark and pulled the other two flywheels. All seven of the coils that I have are all cracked up and no good. I was warned before buying these that might be the case. I guess I'd better call up and order 4 more. That's a total of $300 for coils.
> 
> Now for the good news. Remember the one saw made a lot of racket when I pulled it over? As I hoped, it went away when I pulled the fan shroud! So it looks like I do indeed have 3 good saws



Ouch on the coils, but at least there's some good news.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 29, 2009)

What do the coils look like...My grandfather has a boat load (pun intended) of old Mercury and Johnson parts in his shop...I can have my dad go over and do some looking...


----------



## no longer collecting (Sep 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone know anything about Tillotson AJ float type carbs or where to get rebuild kits?



coils are sold at "oldmercs.com" item 399-125
http://www.eastcoastmarineservice.com/ignsys.html

AJ carburator float replacement since it is not worth the effort to re-seal.
item 1399-570
http://www.eastcoastmarineservice.com/fuelsys.html

Alain,


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Ouch on the coils, but at least there's some good news.



You won't have to worry about your rings an coils


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 29, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> What do the coils look like...My grandfather has a boat load (pun intended) of old Mercury and Johnson parts in his shop...I can have my dad go over and do some looking...



The laminate core sticks out both ends the same. They're nearly identical in size to a D cell battery.


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You won't have to worry about your rings an coils



I know after you're done, this thing won't just be immaculate, it'll be perfect...


This thread will be one of the all-time classics since this is the first time an illustrated restoration is being done on a 211...


----------



## dave k (Sep 30, 2009)

Every time I have gone to make a comment about this topic something else had happened ! so had always waited for the outcome. Anyway as Jacob has said this is really going to be an important thread and the project could not be undertaken by a more commited person with great skill.


----------



## hanniedog (Sep 30, 2009)

Brad I have an original operators manual and parts book. If you would like to copy them PM me your addy and I will send them your way.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

hanniedog said:


> Brad I have an original operators manual and parts book. If you would like to copy them PM me your addy and I will send them your way.



 I very much appreciate the offer. There's a TON of good info in that operators manual. It's almost a service manual.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

Lookie what I got


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Lookie what I got



Awesome! Now go put them in.


----------



## sefh3 (Sep 30, 2009)

We do we expect to see some video of one of them running?????


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Awesome! Now go put them in.



I will, I will. I'm hoping to show up at the GTG with a fully assembled saw.....but without coils


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

sefh3 said:


> We do we expect to see some video of one of them running?????



If this GTG were one week later, I would indeed have this thing running.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 30, 2009)

Brad your gona put a new b&c on it for the restoration, right?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Brad your gona put a new b&c on it for the restoration, right?



I'm not sure where you'd find a new Disston bar. Nothing wrong with this one that won't clean up.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure where you'd find a new Disston bar. Nothing wrong with this one that won't clean up.



You could by a harvester bar and modify it to fit. Then you can run a brand new chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> You could by a harvester bar and modify it to fit. Then you can run a brand new chain.



I see no reason not to use the bars I already have. This 2' bar is quite rare from what I understand. At least two of the bars are marked with the Disston logo. That's much more important to me.

Is there a source for new 9/16" chain?


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I see no reason not to use the bars I already have. This 2' bar is quite rare from what I understand. At least two of the bars are marked with the Disston logo. That's much more important to me.
> 
> Is there a source for new 9/16" chain?



I am sure someone here has a source.

It would be cool to see someone convert a 2-man saw to .404 chain and a harvester bar.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure where you'd find a new Disston bar. Nothing wrong with this one that won't clean up.



Yeah you can just clean it up, paint and buy a new chain.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah you can just clean it up, paint and buy a new chain.



I believe most of these old bars were just bar metal, maybe plated with something to keep them from rusting. I don't think they were painted. I'll be trying a combination of sanding and EvapRust the Lakeside talked about. I'll then probably just oil them down. I certainly don't want to damage the Disston logo on them.

BTW, the rings are installed and the jugs bolted down with the new gaskets I made. The rings fit very nicely! Most all of the play I saw in the grooves with the original rings is gone, without being too tight. They move freely.

I was quite concerned about getting them on without breaking them. The pistons have a huge popup. Plus there are three rings. That means a long ways for the bottom and middle rings to have to go down. I just worked them down, one groove at a time. It worked well.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I believe most of these old bars were just bar metal, maybe plated with something to keep them from rusting. I don't think they were painted. I'll be trying a combination of sanding and EvapRust the Lakeside talked about. I'll then probably just oil them down. I certainly don't want to damage the Disston logo on them.
> 
> BTW, the rings are installed and the jugs bolted down with the new gaskets I made. The rings fit very nicely! Most all of the play I saw in the grooves with the original rings is gone, without being too tight. They move freely.
> 
> I was quite concerned about getting them on without breaking them. The pistons have a huge popup. Plus there are three rings. That means a long ways for the bottom and middle rings to have to go down. I just worked them down, one groove at a time. It worked well.



I never pondered the thought of them being bare metal.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> I never pondered the thought of them being bare metal.



That's how my old Stihl and Mac bars are. These appear to be the same.


----------



## dave k (Sep 30, 2009)

I would'nt mind doing a conversion on my two BLK's and the KS 43 so that I could run .404 so that the now rare scratcher chain and bars along with sprocket could be put to one side. 
I know none of us will be running these saw's daily but it would be sickening to be giving them a run and hit something doing untold damage, it's bad enough on a work saw that you just get a chain etc off the self.
I seem to recall that the BLK's did at the end of production did have a .404 option ?

On cleaning the Disston bar's, I used a plastic/nylon mix 4" grinder wheel to clean off surface rust on my Contra S bar and found it did a good job but was not so aggresive to harm the bar logo.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's how my old Stihl and Mac bars are. These appear to be the same.



What's the compression on each cylinder now?


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Is there a source for new 9/16" chain?



As noted I am sure someone here may know. If not, call the guy you met at the County fair a few weeks ago that let you run the 2-man saw -- I am sure he would know. Who knows -- you may be able to talk him into loaning you a couple coils -- for testing purposes. Just a thought.

BTW -- cool project!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> What's the compression on each cylinder now?



The recoil is not cleaned up and back together yet. I'll probably work on that next.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The recoil is not cleaned up and back together yet. I'll probably work on that next.



Cool! I am just antsy at this point.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Cool! I am just antsy at this point.



I'm going out to do that now. It'll be a little skewed though since there's a little extra oil on there from assembly. I did lightly hone both cylinders as well.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I see no reason not to use the bars I already have. This 2' bar is quite rare from what I understand. At least two of the bars are marked with the Disston logo. That's much more important to me.
> 
> Is there a source for new 9/16" chain?




I hunted for the short bar so I could run it by myself. You might have seen the vid of bill running his with the 5' by himself but I just aint that tough no more.

These were sold to be run by one or two men and the shortys make it easier.

The big macs were marketed and sold for one or two man use also..

That 9/16 is pretty tough to locate in new condition. so are the 9/32 files you need to sharpen them.

I thought I had just scored a nice pile of good used 9/16 but it turned out to be 5/8 pitch instead...

Besides Disston both homelite and mcculloch and others used the 9/16 also.

I did spot a like new loop of 3/4 at a freinds yesterday. it was for 4 or 5 foot bar.

You need to look close at any of that vintage chain to be sure it will fit in your groove. I have seen many sizes of old chain now

50,58,63,74,80 and 122 gauge. we have had to hog some grooves on ocasion to make stuff fit.


----------



## stinkbait (Sep 30, 2009)

sawbones said:


> I hunted for the short bar so I could run it by myself. You might have seen the vid of bill running his with the 5' by himself but I just aint that tough no more.
> 
> These were sold to be run by one or two men and the shortys make it easier.
> 
> ...



Dean was able to buy a brand new loop of .122 gauge harvester chain for his titan blue streak. Luckily his bar was for .122 gauge.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 30, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Dean was able to buy a brand new loop of .122 gauge harvester chain for his titan blue streak. Luckily his bar was for .122 gauge.



Yes the 3/4 122 is easy. I got a 50' roll of carlton for $220 plus tax. The titans and some IEL's use the heavy gauge. 

The titan bars will convert to merc kb 7's and malls fairly easy, thats if you can find them.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 30, 2009)

here is a pic that STIHL SAWING posted today in the OT pic thread.

Made me think Brad that you should check the bar tips for grooving and wear on your new bars.

since these are all hard nose they wore out fairly quick. Thats what the old BAR SHOP bar repair machine was for. Just grind them down and put a new groove in them..


----------



## Jacob J. (Sep 30, 2009)

sawbones said:


> I hunted for the short bar so I could run it by myself. You might have seen the vid of bill running his with the 5' by himself but I just aint that tough no more.



Ric- you only have to be that tough now when you're running your 140-pound Titans...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

Despite only having about 4 1/2 hours to work on it today, I did get a lot done. I'm currently up to about 11 hours on it.

The first thing I did was pop the jugs back off and install the new rings.





Next came the recoil. This is the bare clutch end of the saw.





A metal "tray" screws in next to hold the recoil spring.





I wound the spring up in my hand and clamped it with ViseGrips.





Voila. No sweat.





Drop on the starter pawls.





This piece causes the pawls to throw out when the recoil's pulled.





Here the recoil is fully assembled and the little snap ring installed to hold it all in place.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

The clutch is next. Put the key in the slot in the crankshaft and bolt the clutch on.





Here I'm beginning to install the exhaust. The shroud goes on and the the studs are installed. You need to do it in this order because the shroud slides under the front plate.





These are the muffler adapters.





The mufflers are bolted down. BTW, these will be removed later when I have more time and painted. Same with the rest of the saw.





And there's the finished exhaust.





The reed cage will bolt onto this port.





The reed cage is bolted on. No, that's not a glob of silicone in there. That's part of the original gasket. The gasket was completely intact, so I used just a thin coat of ThreeBond 1194 on the gasket surface and reused it.





The carb bolts directly on top of the reed cage.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

This pic shows the choke and throttle linkage. I'm missing the throttle return spring. It simply goes over the choke rod on one end and on the throttle linkage pivot point below on the other end.





Here I have just sat the fuel tank over the engine and am fastening the fuel line.





This is the air filter. I'm going to have to make the rubber gaskets that go on either end.





Looks like I missed a picture here. The aluminum plate bolts over top the carb, and then the air filter simply goes over top that.





The ignition and fan will be next here on the front of the engine.





You'll sadly notice that I don't have any coils. The points are clean and set at .015"-.016" per the manual.





Here are the points and condensors a little closer up.





And this cover seals them from all the dirt that the cooling fan draws in.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

The cooling fan simply slides onto the crankshaft and is held on with a special large nut.





And finally, the fan shroud.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

Here are some shot of it from different angles.

























I have not had a chance to clean up the frame/handle at all, but thought I'd set it in it to see how it looks.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

That's it for tonight. It's not yet pretty, but it's clean and in very good condition now. Paint will come later. Too bad I don't have any coils or I'd have this thing running


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW.....thats the only word I can think of.....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

My only concern with this particular saw is the piece that's missing from the bottom left corner of the front plate. It serves to help hold the air filter backing plate against the carb. I've got the spare shortblock, but it's front plate is much worse. I've wondered if I could graft the corner of the spare plate onto this one. I'd much prefer to find a good spare somewhere. I'm sure someone's got one.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 1, 2009)

It probably wouldn't be too much of a challenge to get that one repaired. I have a local machinist/fabricator who does that kind of stuff for me and he's amazing at welding anything, including pot metal.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 1, 2009)

Very cool Brad. I like these old saws.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 1, 2009)

Whoa, DA-211, the DA must stand for 'da bomb! That is sure spanky...

That looks like a set of motorcycle handle bars, huh?


----------



## Bill G (Oct 1, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I am sure someone here has a source.
> 
> It would be cool to see someone convert a 2-man saw to .404 chain and a harvester bar.




OHHHHHHHHHHHH

Let me take a look around

Bill


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My only concern with this particular saw is the piece that's missing from the bottom left corner of the front plate. It serves to help hold the air filter backing plate against the carb. I've got the spare shortblock, but it's front plate is much worse. I've wondered if I could graft the corner of the spare plate onto this one. I'd much prefer to find a good spare somewhere. I'm sure someone's got one.
> 
> 
> I dont know how you would graft it. It would be hard to weld and I dont know what else would work. Is there room on the inside to make a backing plate of some sort to attach the two pieces?


----------



## leeha (Oct 1, 2009)

You've done a very nice job Brad.
Looks like a pretty easy saw to work on.
I also would think you could get the piece
repaired. If you have a good piece, It
shouldn't be a problem for an experienced
welder to repair it.


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

Bill G said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Let me take a look around
> 
> Bill


Bill, would you happen to have a spare front engine plate?



leeha said:


> You've done a very nice job Brad.
> Looks like a pretty easy saw to work on.
> I also would think you could get the piece
> repaired. If you have a good piece, It
> ...



If I can't find one easily, that's what I'll do. It really won't require that much labor to remove the front of the engine. Once I true up the break, I should be able to easily cut and remove the same section from the donor piece. I'm assuming this is magnesium alloy, rather than aluminum? I can always let the welder practice on the donor plate.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the 3' bar and it cleaned up VERY nicely. I used a 1/4 orbital sander and EvapoRust scrubbed with a brass "toothbrush". The chain has plenty of cutter left and should clean up nicely as well.











The rails dressed up nicely. The groove measures .080", and the chain about .075".





I haven't yet checked to see if the groove is still deep enough for the DLs. It was deeply grooved as some of you suggested.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> This is the 3' bar and it cleaned up VERY nicely.



Looks like a great example of the engraving. these were not very deep and some I have cleaned up did not come out that nice due to surface rust.

the original etching was painted the same color red as your plug covers.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

Dean has one that looks exactly like that. He also has the large bucking spike to run the DA-211 one-man style.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 1, 2009)

sawbones said:


> Looks like a great example of the engraving.


Those were actually etched, like the saw plates were.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

So what are the numbers, Brad? Compression, that is.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## troutfisher (Oct 1, 2009)

Lewis Brander had a Disston, all restored at Morristown. Here's a vid of us running it, I'm on the dummy end.

http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w195/Troutfisher_photo/?action=view&current=ariclewisdisston.flv


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 1, 2009)

Lewis sure has some cool stuff going on...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

*La la la la la la*:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> *La la la la la la*:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Glad you finally got the coils. Now make that saw run.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> *La la la la la la*:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Those look like coils...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> So what are the numbers, Brad? Compression, that is.


100 and 105. However, the manual only calls for 72 octane gasoline. No, that is not a typo. So you know the compression isn't going to be as high as what we're used to. I also expect that to come up after a little run time. Both cylinders are freshly hone with new rings. What do the ones you've checked have?



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Those look like coils...



I was shocked and estatic! I didn't expect these until later next week:hmm3grin2orange: Now I am under the gun to get this thing running


----------



## olyman (Oct 1, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> Lewis sure has some cool stuff going on...



how about a pm???


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's awesome your coils appeared today. Hope you get it going in time for the GTG. I think we all are just as excited as you are to see and hear these things run. Great job BTW


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't get it to run:deadhorse:. Everynow and then it will pop and that's it. I've got huge fat blue spark and I'm getting fuel to the cylinder. I tried swapping carbs. I've pulled my guts out. I'm at a loss right now.

Is my compression normal for one of these old boys?


----------



## troutfisher (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had old saws with low compression start with a little motor oil in the cylinder. Helps seal the rings and takes up a little space. If it starts you'll know compression is down.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats it, time to mill the jugs and pop-ups on the pistons.:biggrinbounce2:



Mr. HE


----------



## leeha (Oct 1, 2009)

Is the timing adjustable or 
is it done with point gap.

Put a compression gauge on it 
so you can at least rule that out.

Is it possible it's over flooded.


Lee


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 100 and 105.



I have a johnson 18hp outboard from the 50's and all it has is 110 psi. on both cylinders. Runs like a top. That is good comp according to the manual.


----------



## leeha (Oct 1, 2009)

Brad i didn't see your compression readings.
There not high but should run.
What gas are you useing.
I have had problems with old tractors
that are low on compression with todays
gas. Try another type of gas like avgas,
It may fire better and get you started.

Just a thought.

Lee


----------



## leeha (Oct 1, 2009)

One other thought ,
Sounds stupid but do you 
have the correct plug wire 
on the correct plug.


Lee


----------



## turtle561 (Oct 1, 2009)

ditto that


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> 100 and 105. However, the manual only calls for 72 octane gasoline. No, that is not a typo. So you know the compression isn't going to be as high as what we're used to. I also expect that to come up after a little run time. Both cylinders are freshly hone with new rings. What do the ones you've checked have?



One of Dean's has 130 on each cylinder. I haven't checked the other 2.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I can't get it to run:deadhorse:. Everynow and then it will pop and that's it. I've got huge fat blue spark and I'm getting fuel to the cylinder. I tried swapping carbs. I've pulled my guts out. I'm at a loss right now.
> 
> Is my compression normal for one of these old boys?



Don't give up. I am having the same issues with the Mall 11. Mine is carb related though for sure. I can't get the main needle where it needs to be because someone messed up the seat. It is either flooded or too lean. BTW it has the same type coil as on the DA-211.


----------



## no longer collecting (Oct 1, 2009)

AT 100 and 105 lbs you'r on the border line for a "hard to start "engine due to blowby compression neutralizing the base pressure and flooding the plug.

Either the saw went real hot at one time and if you did replace the rings there is a possibility that the cylinders are "out of round" This would have to be checked also.
Gas don't matter...I have a 211 , I can run it with 89 no problems but i have over 120 lbs of compression.
If you don't have a gauge try to swap some better cylinder from the other saws to get the compression higher.
Did you compare compression with the other 2 saws?????
What about the Tilly AJ carb coark float???? usualy they need to be replaced since the main metering jet will get too much gas.
Check the crank seals....I use WD40 oil on the seal sideways and look if it will sit on the seal It should not penetrate inside the crank...if it goes inside the engine ...those seals are shot.
What about timing...spec goes for:26 degrees before TDC, (.111 in.) This is measured from from the plug hole with a wood stick marked at .111inch...from TDC DOWN TO .111inch BTDC..at that exact time the points should opened ad discharge on the secondary winding.
JUST SOME THINGS YOU CAN CHECK.... 
Good luck!
Alain,
.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree w/ the oil or mix in the plug hole...It will add compression and give the plug fresh fuel...Good luck...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

The other two saws haven't been run in years, so are very dry. I'm getting 70, 70, 80, and 100 for compression on them. 

The cylinders on this saw looked very good.

I just went through a 3rd carb, installed it, and still no joy.

The timing is adjustable on this saw. I have the plate exactly where it was before disassembly. I've got s super hot spark on both cylinders.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 1, 2009)

I have good spark but...I wasn't sure which wire went to the points and which went to ground. I put black to ground and the red to the points. I guess spark is spark right.

When a piston at TDC, the points for the cylinder are opening and I have the coil for that plug, wired to that set of points.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Brad, One of my rituals of starting these old saw is I never put any gas in them to begin with.. With a dry engine I give eqaul amounts of fuel to each plug and then pull. 

Is your throttle lock engaging ok ? gives them about 1/3 throttle.

no choke at this point either..

this way you control the fuel and dont need to worry about a goofy carby.

If your timing and spark plug gap is correct you should hear it sing for a few seconds strongly on both sides. I think it should still fire at that comp reading.


----------



## no longer collecting (Oct 1, 2009)

[/QUOTE]When a piston at TDC, the points for the cylinder are opening and I have the coil for that plug, wired to that set of points.[/QUOTE]

Wiring is ok...black to ground and red to points and capacitor and kill switch.

THIS IS WRONG...THE TIMING IS NOT AT "TDC" 
Timing is set at .111inch "BTDC" ....this is when the points should opened and discharge on the secondary coil winding.

This is your problem.

Alain,


----------



## leeha (Oct 1, 2009)

THIS IS WRONG...THE TIMING IS NOT AT "TDC" 
Timing is set at .111inch "BTDC" ....this is when the points should opened and discharge on the secondary coil winding.

This is your problem.

Alain,[/QUOTE]


I agree.
I don't know of any saw that
runs at TDC
Regardless of where the plate was prior
to disassembly, Someone could have installed
it wrong.
Disconnect all wires to the points and use a ohm
meter. When the points break the piston should 
be at .111 BTDC like Alain said.


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

caporal30 said:


> THIS IS WRONG...THE TIMING IS NOT AT "TDC"
> Timing is set at .111inch "BTDC" ....this is when the points should opened and discharge on the secondary coil winding.
> 
> This is your problem.
> ...



I guess I wasn't clear. The points are opening before TDC, but I was just trying to say the the correct set of points were opening.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips guys. This one really kicked my butt, HARD. I have absolutely worn myself out tonight. I lost 5 hours because of this tonight. 5 hours I didn't have right before a GTG, lol. 

In desparation I finally pulled a cylinder. The problem was right there staring me in the face. I'm actually kind of embarassed to admit what it was, but I've always been upfront in the past, so here it is. When making my cylinder gaskets, I failed to cut our for the intake area. I simply cut out for the cylinder liner and bolted it together. No wonder it wouldn't run! It couldn't get air or fuel! Anyway I'm a relieved and happy man. New gaskets and it's back together and running.

The idle mixture is extremely sensative. I don't have it quite dialed in yet. It may have something to do with the AvGas I have in it now. Yes, another one of my desperate attempts to get it running. It's been my experience in the past that AvGas won't idle as well. But that's OK. This saw is just going to set most of the time. So I'll leave it.

In the course of my lovely evening I broke a recoil spring, recoil rope, had to replace part of the clutch, cleaned two extra carbs that weren't the problem, disassembled parts of the other two saws for inspection so that I could compare...... Yeah, it was a fun evening, NOT!

You can how fuel soaked it is, and the outline of where it needed cut out.






Here you can see the area that was completely blocked.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

And here's what you've all been waiting for. You get to hear it run. You talk about music to my ears! Look how smooth that thing runs, not even moving around the floor. That's thanks to the side-by-side twin cylinders. They're very smooth. Like I said, I still need to tweak the idle settings a little.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DpdMudT1Ig&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1DpdMudT1Ig&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. This one really kicked my butt, HARD. I have absolutely worn myself out tonight. I lost 5 hours because of this tonight. 5 hours I didn't have right before a GTG, lol.
> 
> In desparation I finally pulled a cylinder. The problem was right there staring me in the face. I'm actually kind of embarassed to admit what it was, but I've always been upfront in the past, so here it is. When making my cylinder gaskets, I failed to cut our for the intake area. I simply cut out for the cylinder liner and bolted it together. No wonder it wouldn't run! It couldn't get air or fuel! Anyway I'm a relieved and happy man. New gaskets and it's back together and running.
> 
> ...



 I hate being a bonehead, it's kinda refreshing to see somebody else be one for a change. LOL Glad you got it going. Looking forward to a vid.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Great to hear it is running...So are we going to get to see it in wood on Saturday?....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

wigglesworth said:


> I hate being a bonehead, it's kinda refreshing to see somebody else be one for a change. LOL Glad you got it going. Looking forward to a vid.



After all this, I don't care what anyone calls me, lol. I'm just relieved to have it figured out.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Great to hear it is running...So are we going to get to see it in wood on Saturday?....



I've got to do some work on the intake side, get all the rust off the chain, and sharpen it. As you can see, the trans is ready to go, new fluid and all. You should have seen the mollasses that came out of there! I'm certainly trying!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got to do some work on the intake side, get all the rust off the chain, and sharpen it. As you can see, the trans is ready to go, new fluid and all. You should have seen the mollasses that came out of there! I'm certainly trying!



I've got faith in you......Can I say that in the chainsaw forum...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Now, back to my tutorial. 

Here I have the plug wires routed and ready for coils.










The plug wire is soldered on.





It's then pushed back into the rubber socket and held on with spring loaded clips. You simply hold the clip in place, and smack with a small hammer. You can also see the kill switch wires connected to both sets of points, and running behind the front plate, then up to the kill switch.





It's ready for the cover and fan again.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds great. Nice and smooth.


----------



## Bill G (Oct 2, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> Sounds great. Nice and smooth.



Here is the DA211's father.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7GQmrESBQ0&feature=channel_page

I like them all

Bill


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 2, 2009)

Bill G said:


> Here is the DA211's father.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7GQmrESBQ0&feature=channel_page
> 
> ...



Bill- What kind of mix are you running in your KB7? I'm going to get mine running soon...

Brad, what a struggle! I'm glad you got it fixed. You're a brave man to post about it...

I won't even go into the stuff I've pulled over the years...but one story is good. I was selling a new MS-440 to a customer and I filled it with gas in preparation for making sure it fired up and the oil pump was working. I could only get it to pop over and not really run. When I brought it back inside and took the filter base off, I discovered that I had robbed the carburetor some weeks prior for another customer and it was trying to start via spurts of fuel coming out of the open fuel line.


----------



## belgian (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. This one really kicked my butt, HARD. I have absolutely worn myself out tonight. I lost 5 hours because of this tonight. 5 hours I didn't have right before a GTG, lol.
> 
> 
> In the course of my lovely evening I broke a recoil spring, recoil rope, had to replace part of the clutch, cleaned two extra carbs that weren't the problem, disassembled parts of the other two saws for inspection so that I could compare...... Yeah, it was a fun evening, NOT!



Welcome to the world of old saws...LOL. I recognize this all too well...
glad you did get her running though, good job. 

...


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 2, 2009)

belgian said:


> Welcome to the world of old saws...LOL. I recognize this all too well...
> glad you did get her running though, good job.
> 
> ...



I have to agree...great job so far, I'm really enjoying this thread. 

Too bad Jay Leno doesn't need a full-time personal saw mechanic.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks and sounds good. We've all had those moments and you were brave to post about it; kudos for doing so.

This makes me feel better about looking all over the shop for my safety glasses only to have my brother tell me they were on my head, set on top of the bill of my ball cap.


Mr. HE


----------



## belgian (Oct 2, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I won't even go into the stuff I've pulled over the years...but one story is good. I was selling a new MS-440 to a customer and I filled it with gas in preparation for making sure it fired up and the oil pump was working. I could only get it to pop over and not really run. When I brought it back inside and took the filter base off, I discovered that I had robbed the carburetor some weeks prior for another customer and it was trying to start via spurts of fuel coming out of the open fuel line.



I hope nobody was looking when you pulled that filter base LOLOLOL.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats cool Brad it sounds good and looks good. I was amassed at how smooth it was at idle and saping it up, saw doesn't move much.


----------



## no longer collecting (Oct 2, 2009)

Glad got got her going.....
Perseverance is the key to success.
I would say that the 100 lbs was due to the piston starving for air and the blockage surely did not help.
We all learn from our mistakes. I am sure that you will remember this one for a long time.
We all make mistakes and this is the "FUN PART "of old saw restoration.

So.......in the future if i need some gasket set i will send you a "PM"......LOL....LOL....LOL..   

Alain,


----------



## leeha (Oct 2, 2009)

Great job Brad, She sounds O so Sweet.
Don't worry about the stupid mistake
i'm sure we have all done them.

Next a video in some good wood!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to give you KUDOS!!!!! That thing sounds sweeeeettttt to the ears.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 2, 2009)

Love it. I always enjoy your restoration threads!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. You need a couple cheer leaders during something like this! I think I'm going to take a 1/2 day off today so that I can get this thing done and get everything else ready for the GTG. I'd have gotten a lot less than 5 1/2 hours sleep last night if I hadn't figured this out. Nothing bugs me worse than not knowing the cause of a problem. When I found it, I breathed a sigh of relief and almost quit for the night. But that didn't last long. I knew I had found the problem and HAD to hear it run, lol.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Oct 2, 2009)

*Good going! Nice Job!*

I'm glad that was the only mistake that was made in this rush rebuild! Sometimes when we rush through things we can make some real bonehead mistakes! This one only cost you time and you got experience!

From the sound I expected to hear water burbbering from a prop!

Brad...You do good work! Keep it up! Thanks for the play-by-play pics!

Regards

Dan


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

manyhobies said:


> I'm glad that was the only mistake that was made in this rush rebuild!



This isn't much faster than my normal speed, lol. Come to a GTG and watch me. Honestly, it's rather embarrasing when I see it on video. It's just the way I'm wired. I try to slow down and can't.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 2, 2009)

Bill G said:


> Here is the DA211's father.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7GQmrESBQ0&feature=channel_page
> 
> ...



well Bill, I think with Brads fascination with these old saws I am sure this model will be the next on his want list .

I was at bryces a few days ago picking up some extra 211 coils and I spotted a KB7 he was shipping to a muscle saw collector over in massychusits.

them big twins are addictive.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

sawbones said:


> well Bill, I think with Brads fascination with these old saws I am sure this model will be the next on his want list .
> 
> I was at bryces a few days ago picking up some extra 211 coils and I spotted a KB7 he was shipping to a muscle saw collector over in massychusits.
> 
> them big twins are addictive.



One of these days 50% more HP than the 211!


----------



## sawbones (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> One of these days 50% more HP than the 211!



port n polish, drill the jets and a set of zoomies..

oh, and about 50% heavier too..


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

Zoomies? You've got to slow down for us young bucks just getting into the oldies but goodies


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah what the fook is a zoomy?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it's some type of exhaust. No?


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> This isn't much faster than my normal speed, lol. Come to a GTG and watch me. Honestly, it's rather embarrasing when I see it on video. It's just the way I'm wired. I try to slow down and can't.



Brad, I'm going to bring an old Homelite EZ-6.....you up to preform some CPR on it???

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Brad, I'm going to bring an old Homelite EZ-6.....you up to preform some CPR on it???
> 
> Mike



Sure, why not


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think it's some type of exhaust. No?



That would be my guess...I think that is what they call the headers...


----------



## TRI955 (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sure, why not



I'll throw it in the truck tonight then!!!


Mike


----------



## Paul001 (Oct 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys. This one really kicked my butt, HARD. I have absolutely worn myself out tonight. I lost 5 hours because of this tonight. 5 hours I didn't have right before a GTG, lol.
> 
> In desparation I finally pulled a cylinder. The problem was right there staring me in the face. I'm actually kind of embarassed to admit what it was, but I've always been upfront in the past, so here it is. When making my cylinder gaskets, I failed to cut our for the intake area. I simply cut out for the cylinder liner and bolted it together. No wonder it wouldn't run! It couldn't get air or fuel! Anyway I'm a relieved and happy man. New gaskets and it's back together and running.
> 
> ...



Glad you got it running. So you don't feel to bad, I had a Husky I was redoing for a friend. I could get it to pop but wouldn't run. Replaced the carb, coil, etc. Finally asked another tech to take a look. About 30 seconds of looking he pulls the muffler, throws the rubber blocker I had behind the muffler at me.

Always seems to be the details that come back and bites ya


----------



## Paul001 (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW, wish we had a NJ or Eastern PA resident making the run to the GTG. Would have been nice to get that Mall out to you.


----------



## sawbones (Oct 2, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Yeah what the fook is a zoomy?



big Bill made a set for one of his KB's. I was hopeing they had a vid of that one but this is the only KB vid I could find from V8sawgal.

I am trying to get him to build a few more sets right now. They are a short stack like a dragster has that are about 6 to 8 inches tall..


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/17FeEQRvbAM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/17FeEQRvbAM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## belgian (Oct 2, 2009)

sawbones said:


> big Bill made a set for one of his KB's. I was hopeing they had a vid of that one but this is the only KB vid I could find from V8sawgal.
> 
> I am trying to get him to build a few more sets right now. They are a short stack like a dragster has that are about 6 to 8 inches tall..



gotta love that sound....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 2, 2009)

And you are here to tell us it is ready for tomorrow...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 2, 2009)

I do believe she's ready for wood. I had a pleasant surprise today. Once I got all the rust off the chain, I found it to be a brand new, never re-sharpened 9/16" Oregon chain. It's marked with a "B". I have no idea what that stands for. I think the clutch spring is a little weak, since it has to idle SO slow to keep from turning the chain. I'll find out tomorrow if it will cut wood. Wish me luck

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uFMZJC28rcM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uFMZJC28rcM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 2, 2009)

So far, so good...sounds great!


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice job! I like the sound of that saw, kind of like music to my ears.
OK Brad, now you need to bolt 2 of 'em up together on a big double-ended bar.


----------



## leeha (Oct 2, 2009)

Brad, You did a fantastic job on this one.
She really sounds sweet. Nice work
and done in record time.


Lee


----------



## sefh3 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just wondering how many hours did you put into this rebuild?


----------



## stihlboy (Oct 2, 2009)

i think he told me around 14 im not sure though cuz he worked on it today for over 5 hours my adhd would have had me bouncing off the wall at hour 4


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm guessing somewhere around 20. I kind of lost track after a while.

These are the very first cuts made with it, so a little tuning was in order on the high end. It's still a little rich I think. I'd rather be safe than sorry with these old things.

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/Ericks%20GTG%2009/bradandseanrunningdisston.flv">

These were the craziest noodles I've ever seen! I'm talking 9/16" chain, no sprocket cover, and nearly all three feet of bar buried in wood. I bet some curlies were a couple feet long!
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/Ericks%20GTG%2009/bradandlevinoodlingwithdisston.flv">


----------



## parrisw (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking and sounding good Brad!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 5, 2009)

That thing is cool. Definitely wouldn't want to go cutting firewood all day with it.


----------



## stinkbait (Oct 5, 2009)

I liked those noodles. I don't think that Dean has ever tried that with any of his DA-211 saws.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it is now a month later, What is the story with the other two?

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Nov 7, 2009)

No news I guess?????????????


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 2, 2010)

Time to breathe some new life into this thread. I've still not messed with the 2nd and 3rd saw. But I finally found a replacement front plate for this first one. I've got it pulled back apart to replace it, and to paint everything. I just got started on it tonight, so not much progress yet. The biggest part will be getting everything ready for primer.

This is all the farther I have to get into the engine. The mufflers had to come off to be painted.








This is the broken front plate that's being replaced. This large piece holds the front crank bearings, yes there are two of them, and bolts onto the front of the crankcase. The replacement is in the parts washer.







All of these parts must be painted.












These are all the loose parts that will not require painting.







If it rains tomorrow, I hope to make some real good progress. If it's not, I may be out cutting wood with Nik and Andre


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 2, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> If it rains tomorrow, I hope to make some real good progress. If it's not, I may be out cutting wood with Nik and Andre



Those guys are fun, have a good time.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I am glad to see you updated the dead thread. I was wondering why it was dead


----------



## caotropheus (Apr 3, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Time to breathe some new life into this thread. I've still not messed with the 2nd and 3rd saw. But I finally found a replacement front plate for this first one. I've got it pulled back apart to replace it, and to paint everything.




Brad

leave the paint! Chrome it all !


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 3, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Brad
> 
> leave the paint! Chrome it all !



The problem was finding the right color of silver paint that didn't look like chrome


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm trying, without luck, to source new crank seals for these saws. I've checked with both Discount Marine where I bought the coils, and a local bearing supplier. Neither was able to help me. I was hoping maybe one of you guys would be able to. Here are the details.

PN 211-103

ID .7865" (crankshaft)
OD 1.2535" (housing)
Thickness .240" (approxiamately)


----------



## weimedog (Apr 5, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'm trying, without luck, to source new crank seals for these saws. I've checked with both Discount Marine where I bought the coils, and a local bearing supplier. Neither was able to help me. I was hoping maybe one of you guys would be able to. Here are the details.
> 
> PN 211-103
> 
> ...



You try Grubbs Marine in Pa? They have been a source for antique Merc parts for the out board community for years. 

http://store.eastcoastmarineservice.com/

http://store.eastcoastmarineservice.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=seals

I posted a bunch of details a while back at another place. You may have to have a user ID and log in.

********************************/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2142&start=0&hilit=weimedog


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 5, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I'm trying, without luck, to source new crank seals for these saws. I've checked with both Discount Marine where I bought the coils, and a local bearing supplier. Neither was able to help me. I was hoping maybe one of you guys would be able to. Here are the details.
> 
> PN 211-103
> 
> ...



A National 470601 measures..

ID .781"
OD 1.254"
Width .250"


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> A National 470601 measures..
> 
> ID .781"
> OD 1.254"
> Width .250"



Thanks Sean. Is it typical to have a .005" interference fit on the seal lip?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 5, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks Sean. Is it typical to have a .005" interference fit on the seal lip?



Up to 4" shaft is .003" +/- per National, w/ a note saying "Tolerances greater than those shown should be used only if agreed upon between user and supplier"...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2010)

I made good progress on the saw today. All of the silver parts are in the oven at 170° for a couple hours right now. When they're done, I'll put in the orange parts. All that's left to paint is the fuel tank, transmission, and handlebars.







Silver high temp paint on the mufflers and clamp.










Too bad there's a little crack in this shroud.


----------



## leeha (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking good Brad,
What paint did you choose.

Looks like your all set on seals?


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2010)

I used TSC implement Husqvarna orange, and "Cast finish" silver. I wasn't after the metalic finish, but it matched the color exactly. It has a flat finish, so I top coated it with Rustolem Crystal Clear enamel. It look gorgeous! The metalic silver and orange is going to look great, with such a contrast. Of course, everything was primered. Many of the parts were bead blasted clean. The big front plate was steel wooled and sanded. Same with the fuel tank. I'll paint the fuel tank and transmission tomorrow. If I'm lucky I'll get the handlebars done, and be done with the painting.

BTW, all the silver parts are out of the oven and now the orange parts are in. I left them in for 2 hours. That just helps speed up the drying time so that I can reassemble the saw.


----------



## caotropheus (Apr 5, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Too bad there's a little crack in this shroud.



Brad

Looking good, really good!

Can't you repair this shroud? Is it metal? Can't it be TIG welded? With such a collectors' saw, I suppose it is worth to try to repair it.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 5, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Brad
> 
> Looking good, really good!
> 
> Can't you repair this shroud? Is it metal? Can't it be TIG welded? With such a collectors' saw, I suppose it is worth to try to repair it.



I suppose the right welder could weld it, but that sure isn't me. I considered making an epoxy patch, but feared it would just re-crack. It's held on by only three bolts, so could be removed and repaired at anytime.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2010)

Would anyone be able to post the specs on a Chicago Rawhide 7910?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 6, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Would anyone be able to post the specs on a Chicago Rawhide 7910?




Metric

Shaft
20

Bore
32

OD
32.14

Width
7

Weight
0.011


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Metric
> 
> Shaft - 20
> Bore - 32
> ...



Thanks again. So here's the inch equivalent.

Shaft - 0.787"
Bore - 1.260"
OD - 1.265"
Width - 0.276"

My measurements were:

ID .7865" (crankshaft)
OD 1.2535" (housing)
Thickness .240" 

This CR seal is the one used by the gentleman that restored the one I ran at the tractor show last year. This definately looks like the best fit, knowing that he was able to fit it in the housing (the only spec that looks tight).


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2010)

I thought I had everything painted except the handlebars. I pulled the fuel tank from the over and found a bunch of tiny bumps or bubles. I don't know what would of caused it, but I'll be sanding the top surface down and repainting it.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2010)

The "chain cover" on all of my transmissions are broken. I simply ground it smooth to make it look a little better.







Here are the last two parts going in the oven.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 6, 2010)

It's impossible to find a chain cover/bar mounting pad for these that don't have chain rash on them. I saw two at the Pottsville Tractor Days a couple years that were real bad.

That is one sweet looking Disston. It's the "Batmobile" of saws!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 6, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> That is one sweet looking Disston.



Coming to a door step near you


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 7, 2010)

That gray paint almost looks like a bead blast and clear coat finish. Disston is really looking nice. 



Mr. HE


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 7, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> That gray paint almost looks like a bead blast and clear coat finish. Disston is really looking nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



It's supposed to look like a fresh cast finish. There was no gloss to it at all though and I didn't think it would be very durable. That's why I clearcoated it. So many paints clost to this color look like chrome. I couldn't have that.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 7, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> It's supposed to look like a fresh cast finish. There was no gloss to it at all though and I didn't think it would be very durable. That's why I clearcoated it. So many paints clost to this color look like chrome. I couldn't have that.



Are you using a paint gun and mixing?...If so get some flattening additive and add it to your clear for the look you want...


----------



## Kingsley (Apr 7, 2010)

Gorgeous looking saw man.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 8, 2010)

The painting's all done. I ended up having to strip the top of the fuel tank. The engine is now completely done. All I have to do is get a bar and chain ready for it.


----------



## caotropheus (Apr 8, 2010)

Brad

The saw is becoming really nice. :jawdrop: Are you going to fire it up after the full restoration? 

How did you "cook" the paint ? What temperature and for how long? Is that a "turbo" oven? Please, specify is the temp is in Centigrade of Fahrenheit. 

Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 8, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Brad
> 
> The saw is becoming really nice. :jawdrop: Are you going to fire it up after the full restoration?
> 
> ...



Yes, it will be run, perhaps as soon as tomorrow.

I simply hang or set the parts in the oven and bake a 170F for 2 hours. That's the coolest my oven will go, and does not blister the paint.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 9, 2010)

I figured some people that aren't following this thread would like seeing the old girl run again, so I posted the vid in another thread as well. LINK


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9rVv9ypG5-Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9rVv9ypG5-Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Kingsley (Apr 9, 2010)

That made my day! How cool. Thank you for sharing and well done video.

I can't wait to see it cut wood!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 10, 2010)

I spent some time today cleaning up the 2' and 4' bars. I cleaned up the 3' bar last fall. All three of the bars where completely covered with rust. These last two I cleaned up with Muratic Acid and steel wool. It's amazing how well the acid removed the rust. I also experimented with repainting the embossed Disston logo on the 2' and 3' bars. The 2' is done. I simply sprayed the logo, let it dry, and then sanded the bar to removed the excess. The embossing is just deep enough that it avoids being sanded off. The 3' bar I've applied the paint with a small brush. It's not dry yet.

Here's what they all looked like when I got them.








This is the logo on the 3' bar after cleaning it up.







This is the 2' bar. The embossing is a little nicer on this bar. I later did a little touchup with a small brush. I'm very pleased with how it turned out.












Here it is on the saw.







This is the 3' bar prior to sanding. Remember, the 2' bar I actually sprayed the entire area, and it cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice work Brad, you're soon to be the go-to guy on this restoration stuff. 

I'm hoping you post threads on some of your other vintage saws, including your Malls when you get time to work those over.


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 11, 2010)

did you spray paint it?


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 11, 2010)

Look'n real good.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally put it in some wood again this weekend. This was the first since being torn back down for painting. It ran like a champ. The wood is Red Oak.


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M43Hrvd9xTk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M43Hrvd9xTk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 14, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I finally put it in some wood again this weekend. This was the first since being torn back down for painting. It ran like a champ. The wood is Red Oak.
> 
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M43Hrvd9xTk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M43Hrvd9xTk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Nice saw Brad. She sure sound good to. Lets see some more of this.


----------



## belgian (Jul 24, 2010)

I bookmarked this thread as I acquired a DA211 myself a few months ago, and I knew it needed some work to get it going again.

This saw came from a french collector who had tinkered himself with the ignition ; it's pretty common that the coils on these saws fail.

I discovered that he modified a coil from a Stihl 08S Bosh ignition including a home made clip to fix it to the plate. I thought it to be very ingenious and on top of it, it works well. I got the saw running today without major problems.

I don't know how long this redneck engineered coil will hold, but I thougt it to be a very nice, low budget solution ...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 24, 2010)

That's a pretty cool fix Belgian.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

Time to revive this thread again. The other two saws and all the parts have been laying around in my way for the last couple of years. It's time to get them done. I pulled another one from the pile and got to work on it. Everything is now clean, and the P&Cs reinstalled with new rings. Tomorrow morning I'll order new crank seals. I should have it running by the end of the week. I've got one more to go. I have enough parts to make it 95% complete. I missing a clutch drum and a spark plug cover.































Here's the 3rd and final saw, The one I'm workin on now was in the same condition. I'll be going through the left over parts and cleaning them as well. I've got new coils for all three saws, but need another set of rings for the last saw. They're a standard PN at Hastings and can have them in a day or two.


----------



## CM76 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice stuff Brad. I will never get tired reading the two man threads!!!

Chris.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

One of these last two is going to turn into a Mac 797 I'm making a trade for it, runner for runner. I will not be doing a paint job on either one of these last two, just going through them, cleaning them up, and getting them running.


----------



## leeha (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone know the solution for bad condensers on these 211's.
I replaced both coils on mine but still have intermitent spark.



Lee


----------



## Wildman1024 (Mar 15, 2011)

leeha said:


> Anyone know the solution for bad condensers on these 211's.
> I replaced both coils on mine but still have intermitent spark.
> 
> 
> ...



Can you install 2 nova modules??? 1 per coil


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

leeha said:


> Anyone know the solution for bad condensers on these 211's.
> I replaced both coils on mine but still have intermitent spark.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have spare condensors. Let me make sure I have spark on these last two and I might be able to help you out. I would think a Nova would work though.


----------



## t613 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a latecomer to this thread, but just have to say, What a great job you've done with it!

I'm sure it would bring a tear to an oldtimer's eye to see a very mint looking saw like this again, just like Mom used to use! It looks exactly as it must have brandy new.

Very cool, thanks for sharing! Love to hear the beast run!

Tim


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree Tim. I'm always impressed with Brad's attention to detail and his meticulous ways of doing things. I'm actually the one trading him a Mac 797 for a running DA-211. Hopefully I'll have time to post pics of it as I go.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I agree Tim. I'm always impressed with Brad's attention to detail and his meticulous ways of doing things. *I'm actually the one trading him a Mac 797 for a running DA-211*. Hopefully I'll have time to post pics of it as I go.


 
I thought you were supposed to be training This deal has been in the works for two years now. I've just been too burnt out to get back on these after doing the first one. They're a TON more work than a small modern saw, not to mention buried under piles of grit and grime.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I thought you were supposed to be training This deal has been in the works for two years now. I've just been too burnt out to get back on these after doing the first one. They're a TON more work than a small modern saw, not to mention buried under piles of grit and grime.


 
You gonna post vids of that 797, right?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

promac610 said:


> You gonna post vids of that 797, right?


 
With or without the hotrodded kart parts installed?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

The third and final saw is taking shape. This is the Kiekhaefer KA-211. It's the same saw, only white and red in color.


















These are all spare parts.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> With or without the hotrodded kart parts installed?


 
Both!!!  Me likey big Macs!!!!


----------



## promac850 (Mar 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The third and final saw is taking shape. This is the Kiekhaefer KA-211. It's the same saw, only white and red in color.


 
Are my eyes decieving me or do those pistons have three rings?


----------



## leeha (Mar 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have spare condensors. Let me make sure I have spark on these last two and I might be able to help you out. I would think a Nova would work though.


 

That would be great Brad.

Thanks a bunch Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Are my eyes decieving me or do those pistons have three rings?


That is correct.



leeha said:


> That would be great Brad.
> 
> Thanks a bunch Lee


 I have 6 spare condensors. As soon as I have these other two going, I'll hook you up.


----------



## leeha (Mar 15, 2011)

Great, Really appreciate it Brad.



Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2011)

Everything is clean I've spent HOURS cleaning today. All three saws and all spare parts are clean.

Fasteners and misc hardware.





Both the DA-211 and KA-211.





These are all the spare parts.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Everything is clean I've spent HOURS cleaning today. All three saws and all spare parts are clean.
> 
> Fasteners and misc hardware.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... you missed a spot on that part over there... :msp_mad:


























Just kidding.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2011)

Number two is alive!

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ZAqiBMfWOXg?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## leeha (Mar 17, 2011)

She sounds awsome Brad. 
Nice work.



Lee


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree, that motor sounds very healthy.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2011)

New rings, crank seals, and coils. Minus a LOT of grime! It's currently wearing the engine shroud for the Kiekhaefer. I bought a nice Disston one from Bryce. He also had the clutch drum I needed for the third one. 

For the Kiekhaifer, I'm still looking for the following.

1. Ignition rotor, points cam. I broke one yesterday The Kiekhaefer won't run until I find one.
2. Another set of unbroken/cracked spark plug cover and air filter cover.
3. Throttle linkage from the handle to the carb linkage . I have the rod, but the swivel on the end is broken.
4. I've got an input shaft seal ordered for the Kiekhaefer.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 17, 2011)

I may have the ignition rotor and throttle linkage. I have a 211 parts rig at home. I can check it out this weekend.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I may have the ignition rotor and throttle linkage. I have a 211 parts rig at home. I can check it out this weekend.


 
Excellent. No plug and filter covers?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 17, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent. No plug and filter covers?


 
I don't think so. This one sat out in the weather for 40 years. The exterior is pretty much rotted off and the motor is one frozen rusted-solid unit.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 17, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I don't think so. This one sat out in the weather for 40 years. The exterior is pretty much rotted off and the motor is one frozen rusted-solid unit.


 
No wonder you want another one, lol. I've had good luck removing the rotor with a bearing separator. I pulled the two halves in and under the rotor a little, and then pressed it off the crank. Installation is where I got in trouble with the on I broke. I know better now for next time


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 29, 2011)

I should have the third and final one of these saws running tomorrow. It is the Kiekhaefer KA-211. I'm curious what it might be worth. I've given it a mechanical rebuild, but am not planning on painting it. It will be wearing a 4' B&C. I has new piston rings, new crank seals, new ignition coils, and new recoil rope. Everything on the saw has been cleaned. The only flaws in the saw is some damage to the spark plug and air filter covers. It's 100% complete and will make a great runner.

Would this saw be worth more than the others branded Disston, since it's more rare? The only difference is the colors of the saw. I had originally planned on keeping one of each, but I don't need two.


----------



## leeha (Mar 29, 2011)

Not really sure what these 211's are worth.
I have seen prices fluctuate on these saws.
I would think the Kiekhaefer would be worth
a bit more being the last of the run. Yours 
being rebuilt and a nice runner will bring more
for those that have deaper pockets.
I have been working on a running Kiekhaefer
211 for bit now for $500.00 but i haven't got
it yet.


Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 29, 2011)

Rings were an outragous $130. IIRC, the coils were about $70. Seals were cheap. Lots of time and labor on these big saws. I've never sold anything like these, so honestly have no idea. Are we talking $300, $500, $750............?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw a fully restored one that had the 6-foot bar and stinger get $1100 about three years ago on ebay. It had a new chain, new electronics, all new bottom end, and both new pistons and rings. All the parts came from one of the big Disston dealers in Missouri. Then there was that one early last year that was painted the wrong colors that the guy wanted $700 but I can't remember if it was a runner. I don't think he ever sold it. It went from $700 down to $550 and then I saw it for while around $475-500. 

I think it would be within rights to ask $750 for yours with a working bar, chain, and stinger.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's just say...picking up my rings this afternoon cost a little more than I anticipated I was only about 3 blocks away when this happened. No one was hurt. I'm starting to feel like Job.


----------



## promac850 (Mar 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Let's just say...picking up my rings this afternoon cost a little more than I anticipated I was only about 3 blocks away when this happened. No one was hurt. I'm starting to feel like Job.


 
:msp_ohmy: What happened?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 30, 2011)

promac610 said:


> :msp_ohmy: What happened?


 
X2, glad everyone is ok.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I lied, lol. I painted the Kiekhaefer. The handle/frame was all nasty and rusty, and it went from there. Not bad for a partial days work. I'm really curious to see what it will bring painted. With being laid off and all, it seemed the right thing to do.

I started by installing the new rings, putting the saw together, and getting it running. It fired right up. I then partially disassemble it and painted it. Being the patient man that I am, NOT, I gingerly put it back together. I'm still needing a few odds and ends to finish it up. The rest of the bolts will be replaced. It needs a kill switch, throttle linkage end. It really could use a new air filter and spark plug cover and a new recoil handle. It's also missing the instructions under the air filter. But the saw is 99% and is a great runner. I'll be using a different transmission, which isn't painted yet, but must be installed to run the saw.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/g2R4H8OmZM8?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sawbones (Mar 31, 2011)

thought I had posted this before but might have been in a different thread.

1957 ad


----------



## little possum (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice... But you know my opinion on paint 
Still look great!!! 

The DA/KA 211s are my favorites! Trying to work a deal on another one, but its not for sawing purposes


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 31, 2011)

Brad...

I wanna see a photo of you holding that beast like Pete Sawyer. :msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2011)

7oaks said:


> Brad...
> 
> I wanna see a photo of you holding that beast like Pete Sawyer. :msp_smile:


 
The paint's too green


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The paint's too green


 
And beside that I think the guy in the ad is Paul Bunyon not Pete Sawyer. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sawbones (Apr 1, 2011)

7oaks said:


> And beside that I think the guy in the ad is Paul Bunyon not Pete Sawyer. :hmm3grin2orange:



guy's would say ole Pete must of been a giant to hold the saw like that.






meet ric sawyer, 5'9-170


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 1, 2011)

sawbones said:


> guy's would say ole Pete must of been a giant to hold the saw like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now that's a man! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## little possum (Apr 1, 2011)

The DA211s seem to be the most balanced 2 man saw I have messed with. I can easily carry it compared to the Mall 7, or KB6. The Mac 7-55 isnt too bad, but a little nose heavy.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Apr 1, 2011)

sawbones said:


> guy's would say ole Pete must of been a giant to hold the saw like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats when men were men and the sheep were scared! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Brad looks like you have the supercharged buick if my eyes don't deceive me. I bet that thing really hauls the mail. Glad everyone in ok though


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> Hey Brad looks like you have the supercharged buick if my eyes don't deceive me. I bet that thing really hauls the mail. Glad everyone in ok though


 
It used to I had a 3.4" pulley on the blower, ported and ceramic coated exhaust manifolds, 1.83 ratio roller rockers, u-bend delete and hi-flow cat, gutted air box, police suspension package, poly bushings, H-rated tires, and a custom tune. It's all going to the salvage yard now It was a great reliable car that got as high as 31 MPG on the interstate. I'm sick about it.


----------



## sawbones (Apr 1, 2011)

little possum said:


> The DA211s seem to be the most balanced 2 man saw I have messed with. I can easily carry it compared to the Mall 7, or KB6. The Mac 7-55 isnt too bad, but a little nose heavy.




I need to take a pic of the Titan twin one man saw out here.:cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2011)

sawbones said:


> I need to take a pic of the Titan twin one man saw out here.:cool2:


 
I don't know how large those are, but that KB7-AY I had was a behemouth monster!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Apr 1, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It used to I had a 3.4" pulley on the blower, ported and ceramic coated exhaust manifolds, 1.83 ratio roller rockers, u-bend delete and hi-flow cat, gutted air box, police suspension package, poly bushings, H-rated tires, and a custom tune. It's all going to the salvage yard now It was a great reliable car that got as high as 31 MPG on the interstate. I'm sick about it.


 
I would never let that go to the salvage yard. I would buy it back from insurance. Those buicks are good runners and have that nice sleeper look. I bet it drove nice with the police package. I actually never heard of that


----------



## promac850 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> I would never let that go to the salvage yard. I would buy it back from insurance. Those buicks are good runners and have that nice sleeper look. I bet it drove nice with the police package. I actually never heard of that


 
I agree... that kind of work into an engine and you're gonna throw it away? Why not buy the car back from insurance or work out some kind of deal with them so you can keep it, then buy another 'plain' Buick that looks good, but has a bad engine, and swap your good one in.

That's what I would do. It's a bit of work, but totally worth it to keep something that you made.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 1, 2011)

There's nothing special about the engine in my car. All I had added was the smaller pulley, 1.83:1 roller rockers, ported and ceramic coated exhaust manifolds, and u-bend delete with hi-flow cat. None of that would require pulling the engine to recover.The only internal part is the rockers. It's also not enough to buy back a salvage titled vehicle that I don't have the means of repairing. I'd love to have the car back, but I just don't see that happening.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)

The Kiekhaefer is done, with the exception of the kill switch. The video here is a cold start. I'm torn on how to sell this thing. There aren't many saws sold like this, in this kind of condition, to know what it's worth. That means an auction is the best bet. On the other hand, eBay charges so many fees. Basically, I'm treating this as my job, since I'm laid off. That's one reason I went ahead and painted it, to maximize my profits. I'm open to ideas and offers.

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0Xs3IZA5W0s?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)

*Details:*

*New:*

Coils
Crank seals
Piston rings
8-Pin 9/16" sprocket
Transmission input shaft seal
Visible fasteners, OEM style

*Misc*

Bar dressed and rails ground flat
Cylinders lightly honed
Decarboned piston crowns, exhaust ports, and combustion chambers
 Primed and then painted with implement/tractor paint


----------



## leeha (Apr 4, 2011)

That saw is absolutly sweeeeet, Sounds awsome.
Not sure you can put a value on such a saw.
Aren't any out there like it to compair.
I would think it would bring a good penny.



Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)

leeha said:


> That saw is absolutly sweeeeet, Sounds awsome.
> Not sure you can put a value on such a saw.
> Aren't any out there like it to compair.
> I would think it would bring a good penny.



Thanks Lee. It's not perfect, but is very nice.

It could use the following:

OEM swivel joint for throttle linkage. I had to manufacture a piece. The rod is unmolested and a new end can be threaded right on.
New spark plug cover.
New air filter cover/housing.
Ring that goes between air filter housing and intake deflector.

There's also a slight bend in the loop of the handle/frame. That's about all I can think of.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 4, 2011)

Brad- I can get you a new 9/16" chain for that saw if you want, to raise the value of it. We can call it a part of our trade deal.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 4, 2011)

If I had the money, and more to back it up... 

I'd give ya 2200 for it. It's an outstanding restoration of a very important part of logging history.

I've got to visit some of the old logging camp and such to learn more about the big white pines that were harvested here in Michigan during the 1800's to early 1900's. They were BIG. Seen a few pictures... holy crap. Not even an heavily modded 100+cc saw could pull a bar big enough to cut half a face cut in one.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Brad- I can get you a new 9/16" chain for that saw if you want, to raise the value of it. We can call it a part of our trade deal.


 
That's might generous of you Jacob. I really appreciate that! However, the chain on it is completely functional, so I don't think it's worth taking your chain for the sale. 

Here's the listing, LINK. Hope I didn't miss anything critical.


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 4, 2011)

its on fire lol


----------



## promac850 (Apr 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's might generous of you Jacob. I really appreciate that! However, the chain on it is completely functional, so I don't think it's worth taking your chain for the sale.
> 
> Here's the listing, LINK. *Hope I didn't miss anything critical.*


 
Not really critical... I'm just being a bit of a smartass...

That's just a guess so that you can be *prepaird* to bid accordingly.

I reckon that ain't propeer engrish.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 4, 2011)

promac610 said:


> Not really critical... I'm just being a bit of a smartass...
> 
> That's just a guess so that you can be *prepaird* to bid accordingly.
> 
> I reckon that ain't propeer engrish.


 
Oh great, lol.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 4, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Oh great, lol.


 
Ah, it happens to the best of us... including Guido.


----------



## cpr (Apr 4, 2011)

promac610 said:


> If I had the money, and more to back it up...
> 
> I'd give ya 2200 for it. It's an outstanding restoration of a very important part of logging history.
> 
> I've got to visit some of the old logging camp and such to learn more about the big white pines that were harvested here in Michigan during the 1800's to early 1900's. They were BIG. Seen a few pictures... holy crap. Not even an heavily modded 100+cc saw could pull a bar big enough to cut half a face cut in one.


 
Don't you have a 790 to play with?


----------



## little possum (Apr 4, 2011)

cpr said:


> Don't you have a 790 to play with?


 No


----------



## promac850 (Apr 5, 2011)

cpr said:


> Don't you have a 790 to play with?


 
Yes I do sir.  I'm very happy with it... flywheel still on there though...

Still working on the car...  It needs to be cured once and for all.

Also studying for some more ASE tests... probably gonna take a couple tests today. Got lots of irons in the fire right now, and am kinda liking the stress for some reason...  So much so I found another iron to put in the fire... more on that later.  It'll only take two or three more irons to choke the fire to death...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm in shock. It has actually hit my reserve of $999, which I thought was ambitious. I was prepaired to relist the saw. I couldn't be happier. Maybe it's trying to pay me back for the car I lost in picking up it's rings That's exactly what the money may go for.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

How did you lose a car?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 8, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> How did you lose a car?


 
LINK


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Deer. I figured as much. Sweet looking saw, mang. Hopefully somebody will/is waiting in the weeds for the end of the auction.


----------



## galde (Apr 8, 2011)

I saw one today on display in Pigeon Forge, TN that had a $350 or $325 price tag hanging on it. It doesn't run but appeared to be all there. It had a 4 or 5 ft bar with helper handle. The 9/16" chain didn't show any wear. I saw both the Disston and Kiekhaefer labels on the covers. The owner is Erv Doane who has a chainsaw carving business. His phone is 865-453-3151.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 8, 2011)

galde said:


> I saw one today on display in Pigeon Forge, TN that had a $350 or $325 price tag hanging on it. It doesn't run but appeared to be all there. It had a 4 or 5 ft bar with helper handle. The 9/16" chain didn't show any wear. I saw both the Disston and Kiekhaefer labels on the covers. The owner is Erv Doane who has a chainsaw carving business. His phone is 865-453-3151.


 
Sounds like a fair price for it's condition.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 8, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> How did you lose a car?


 
eyesight is shot!


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 10, 2011)

This thing is up to $1,500 now! I had no idea this thing was worth so much going into it. Is it the fact that it's the rare Kiekhaefer, or would a Disston in similiar condition be worth the same? And to think I left this thing setting in the corner looking like a pile of junk for more than two years!


----------



## parrisw (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> This thing is up to $1,500 now! I had no idea this thing was worth so much going into it. Is it the fact that it's the rare Kiekhaefer, or would a Disston in similiar condition be worth the same? And to think I left this thing setting in the corner looking like a pile of junk for more than two years!


 
Nice! I actually just checked your add a few minutes ago, and was pleasantly surprised. That's awesome.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 10, 2011)

A relatively new member here PMd me that he hated seeing it so low, and decided to bid, lol. Since when is $999 low?:msp_ohmy: I couldn't be happier though. The money will be much more appreciated right now than it would have been several months ago though. The timing is perfect.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> A relatively new member here PMd me that he hated seeing it so low, and decided to bid, lol. Since when is $999 low?:msp_ohmy: I couldn't be happier though. The money will be much more appreciated right now than it would have been several months ago though. The timing is perfect.


 
Happy for you Brad! I have some idea of what it takes to get one looking like this and considering your talents and attention to detail, you're prolly about breaking even. Someone's getting a great piece of restoration work!


----------



## parrisw (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> A relatively new member here PMd me that he hated seeing it so low, and decided to bid, lol. Since when is $999 low?:msp_ohmy: I couldn't be happier though. The money will be much more appreciated right now than it would have been several months ago though. The timing is perfect.


 
Ya that's great Brad. I feel for ya about being out of work, my brother just got laid off. Any propects for work for you?


----------



## leeha (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW, Who would have thought 1500.00
Glad it happened at a good time for ya.



Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 10, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Any propects for work for you?


 
There have been plenty of possibilities along the way, but none of them have worked out. I have almost 10 years of software developement experience, but it's quite specialized in nature. Seems like most places are looking for someone that does it all. I've got a new possibility in the works right now. Only time will tell. We're doing OK so far.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> There have been plenty of possibilities along the way, but none of them have worked out. I have almost 10 years of software developement experience, but it's quite specialized in nature. Seems like most places are looking for someone that does it all. I've got a new possibility in the works right now. Only time will tell. We're doing OK so far.


 
Well that's good to hear Brad. Hope you find something. I guess I'm blessed that my skills will always be in demand, and I work at a busy place.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 10, 2011)

I just hope your winning bidder actually pays for it. The last three winning bidders I've had didn't pay at all. At least one had the guts to tell me to drop dead though.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> I just hope your winning bidder actually pays for it. The last three winning bidders I've had didn't pay at all. At least one had the guts to tell me to drop dead though.


 
The current high bidder is an AS member. Actually, I think several of the bidders are


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The current high bidder is an AS member. Actually, I think several of the bidders are


 
Well that's good to hear. Two of mine were new, zero-feedback bidders and the third I think was a hijacked account.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Well that's good to hear. Two of mine were new, zero-feedback bidders and the third I think was a hijacked account.


 
My bidder have feedback ranging from 6 to 1750+.


----------



## eMGunslinger (Apr 11, 2011)

Just as a comparison Vintage Disston DA 211 2 Cylinder Chainsaw w/ 5ft Bar | eBay

and its not nearly as good looking come on $2k


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

eMGunslinger said:


> ...come on $2k


 
I like the way you talk


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

eMGunslinger said:


> Just as a comparison Vintage Disston DA 211 2 Cylinder Chainsaw w/ 5ft Bar | eBay
> 
> and its not nearly as good looking come on $2k


 
That one could like like this







<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/M43Hrvd9xTk?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## eMGunslinger (Apr 11, 2011)

You keep posting cool stuff, and I will have to stop visiting this thread. Otherwise I will be cleaning out the boat port getting the tools and paint sprayer and blaster in order again. Then I will have to go and hunt down and old 2 man in dire need and restore it as well.

Only thing is if I devote that time to a chainsaw restoration I know the woman in my life will look at me like I have grown a 3rd head....


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

The price stayed at $1500. It's already paid for Now to pack it up and ready it for shipping. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The price stayed at $1500. It's already paid for Now to pack it up and ready it for shipping. Not looking forward to that.


 
What are you gonna do with the money? Make the truck put out more power? Buy a little car? Buy a 50cc scooter and put a ported BB on it and pipe it?


----------



## parrisw (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The price stayed at $1500. It's already paid for Now to pack it up and ready it for shipping. Not looking forward to that.


 
Awesome!

How in the heck are you going to ship it? On a pallet?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

promac610 said:


> What are you gonna do with the money? Make the truck put out more power? Buy a little car? Buy a 50cc scooter and put a ported BB on it and pipe it?


Either help replace my totalled car, or pay bills. I might scavenge a few bucks for CAD



parrisw said:


> Awesome!
> 
> How in the heck are you going to ship it? On a pallet?


 That yet remains to be seen. The bar will be shipped seperately.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The price stayed at $1500. It's already paid for Now to pack it up and ready it for shipping. Not looking forward to that.


 
Its always sad to see them leave, but you would not be happy if it was staying.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Either help replace my totalled car, or pay bills. I might scavenge a few bucks for CAD


 
Dang it. I was hoping you'd do the scooter option... :msp_sad:


:jester:


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

PayPal took a huge $45!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> PayPal took a huge $45!


 
On top of eBays cut.

But a couple of flyers on some phone poles would have netted how much?


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 11, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> On top of eBays cut.
> 
> But a couple of flyers on some phone poles would have netted how much?


 
Agreed. The convenience is tremendous.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 12, 2011)

You did good on selling that saw. I was one of the bidders.
I stopped at $525. If it stayed under a grand I would came in
just be for the end to bid. Its a nice saw.


----------



## CM76 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well done on the sale Brad - a really nice saw going for a good price. The very best of luck in getting back into the software game again.

Regards,

Chris.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone have a need for some DA-211 parts? They're all cleaned up and ready to go. Pics can be found here, LINK.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a need for some DA-211 parts? They're all cleaned up and ready to go. Pics can be found here, LINK.


 
IMG_6753 sure doesn't look like a Disston crank. Is this some prototype you made? Did you weld two of these together to get that Disston running?


----------



## atvguns (Apr 14, 2011)

So did a AS member end up with the saw


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> IMG_6753 sure doesn't look like a Disston crank. Is this some prototype you made? Did you weld two of these together to get that Disston running?


 
Ooops, lol. That's a BR600 crank.


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 14, 2011)

atvguns said:


> So did a AS member end up with the saw


 
Yes, he posted in this thread. I'll let him say who he is if he wants. Believe it or not, he doesn't even collect chainsaws. Instead, he collects outboard engines, and bought it because of the Kiekhaefer connection.


----------



## promac850 (Apr 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Yes, he posted in this thread. * I'll let him say who he is if he wants. Believe it or not, he doesn't even collect chainsaws. Instead, he collects outboard engines, and bought it because of the Kiekhaefer connection.*


 
Hmm... well? Are you gonna show us your new addition to the outboard collection? 

Me likey two smokers!!!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ooops, lol. That's a BR600 crank.


 
No wonder you couldn't get that DA-211 running right.


----------



## little possum (Apr 15, 2011)

I seen some Kiekhaefer wires on a ol Mercury 500-(50hp 4 cylinder) yesterday. Late 1960s I think...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2011)

Time to revisit this old thread. I finally got the last part to finish the last DA-211 today. A HUGE thanks goes out to smillinpossom!!


----------

